# Topless women march in Vancouver for gender equality



## MegaultraHay (Aug 25, 2013)

> More than 50 women marched through downtown Vancouver on Sunday, baring their breasts in the name of gender equality.
> 
> The march was part of a national campaign organized by GoTopless, a women's organization fighting for equal topless rights.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2013)

Feminism


----------



## LesExit (Aug 25, 2013)

I still don't get how it can be legal for a man to be topless but not a woman. It really is a double-standard that makes no sense. Get rid of it, "Oh but I don't want my children exposed to that!" ugh whatever get over it. It's a shame just how _ashamed_ society is of the human body. I mean just...whatever. If I saw a women topless walking down the street I'd probably feel a bit awkward, but thats cause I've been raised to feel awkward about it. People will get over it in time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2013)

<asks for equality and respect
<parades around topless for men to disrespect them with cat calls


not sure you ladies get the idea of a gender equality march.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 25, 2013)

topless women all over the city would see a dramatic spike in traffic accidents. mark my words


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 25, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Get rid of it, "Oh but I don't want my children exposed to that!" ugh whatever get over it. It's a shame just how _ashamed_ society is of the human body. I mean just...whatever. If I saw a women topless walking down the street I'd probably feel a bit awkward, but thats cause I've been raised to feel awkward about it. People will get over it in time.



Your argument is generic enough to extend to almost anything. 

By this same thought process there should be no issue with people being naked in the streets or having sex in public. Because people would get over it in time.

I don't think you hold these beliefs, but if you do be aware of why you could be criticized and if you don't understand why your words seem arbitrary.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 25, 2013)

^The fact that consensual sex hurts no one and if children are properly educated wouldn't even feel freaked out by it means that actually his argument does hold merit.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 25, 2013)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Your argument is generic enough to extend to almost anything.
> 
> By this same thought process there should be no issue with people being naked in the streets or having sex in public. Because people would get over it in time.
> 
> I don't think you hold these beliefs, but if you do be aware of why you could be criticized and if you don't understand why your words seem arbitrary.


...We've already have accepted men walking around completely topless...why should this be legal for one sex and not the other? It's extremely hypocritical is all. If people don't see it as a problem with men, they shouldn't with women. Why is it suddenly inappropriate or sexual because it's a woman?

I don't really know how to say that it would be wrong if people did walk around completely naked and had sex in public(not rape o__o). Tons of human societies existed pretty fine with people doing that, but traditions and rules were made, and we'll just have to decide when we would consider something too far today. Just doesn't make sense for a topless women to be too far, and not a topless man too. My uncle was walking around topless outside the other day, he's extremely over weight and has some pretty saggy boobs, and it's legal for him to be topless but not women? It's just illogical and that makes it very frustrating to me.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2013)

LesExit said:


> ...We've already have accepted men walking around completely topless...why should this be legal for one sex and not the other? It's extremely hypocritical is all. If people don't see it as a problem with men, they shouldn't with women. Why is it suddenly inappropriate or sexual because it's a woman?



because men never needed bras in the past, present, and future. we didnt "need" to accept men walking around topless, its a fact of life. bras were created to support womens boobs because they didnt want the things flopping all over the place. some women even want them because their knockers are too big and painful to not have bras around, what more if theyre breastfeeding. its only fashion through time that dictated showing breasts is shameful.

if you wanna blame someone, blame the fashion industry. men want to see topless women too if thats a thing.


----------



## Blue (Aug 25, 2013)

LesExit said:


> ...We've already have accepted men walking around completely topless...why should this be legal for one sex and not the other?



The short answer is:
Because nobody reasonable cares about men being topless.

The long answer is:
You may have a point, so instead of angering, dismaying, and confusing 99% of both men and women by suddenly allowing female toplessness, let's make tops mandatory for both genders.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> because men never needed bras in the past, present, and future. we didnt "need" to accept men walking around topless, its a fact of life. bras were created to support womens boobs because they didnt want the things flopping all over the place. some women even want them because their knockers are too big and painful to not have bras around, what more if theyre breastfeeding. its only fashion through time that dictated showing breasts is shameful.
> 
> if you wanna blame someone, blame the fashion industry. men want to see topless women too if thats a thing.


Women don't _need_ bras now, then or in the future o___O 
If they want them, fine. If they don't want them and want to walk around freely then let them. 

Women have survived perfectly fine without bras. Haven't you ever watched documentaries about isolated tribes and what not...those women are hangin and ain't even complainin....(I can't believe I pulled off that rhyme ⊙▃⊙)

I can think of 3 older women in my family with quite large saggy boobs who don't wear bras(you can see their nipples through their shirt...heh)


Blue said:


> The short answer is:
> Because nobody reasonable cares about men being topless.
> 
> The long answer is:
> You may have a point, so instead of angering, dismaying, and confusing 99% of both men and women by suddenly allowing female toplessness, let's make tops mandatory for both genders.


just like in tons of other cultures in the past and today no one reasonable cared about seeing a woman walking around topless. So I guess one can argue what the heck is a reasonable person then??

So men are going to go to the beach wearing tube tops, and no more taking off shirts during sports games(you really think men are going to accept that easily?)...women are already making progress with having it legal for them to be topless...why would you take back that progress and go in a completely different direction which will probably be even harder to change?


----------



## Blue (Aug 25, 2013)

LesExit said:


> I can think of 3 older women in my family with quite large saggy boobs who don't wear bras(you can see their nipples through their shirt...heh)



That's gross. Tell them to stop.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 25, 2013)

Or we stop being stupid about the human body and just realise being naked isnt going to hurt anyone and allow women to be topless.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Being topless is hardly a big deal !

It sucks how the US still does not allow women to have that choice (while us men are missing the gorgeous view )!


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 25, 2013)

That's fantastic.


----------



## Mael (Aug 25, 2013)

Women get acid to the face in Afghanistan.

Cry me a fucking river about indecent exposure and a non-existent double standard.

Western feminism: Bored as Hell since 1990.


----------



## Muah (Aug 25, 2013)

I'M all about equality but I know most women aren't ready for it. For women to be equal to men they have to drop all the double standards. Like me paying for the date, or pulling your chair out. If you still want perks like that you'll have to give me equal perks. It's hilarous that some woman still don't suck dick or do anal. You want me to shred my games and spend all my time with you but I can't even get a blowjob.

Truth is genetically we're not equal which is why we have rolls. Some people can't accept their roles which is ok because that's their  personality but if you want to join the army or become a cop that means you have to work 4 times as much as me and that's not me tlking thats just genetics. If you want to be equal in a relationship make as much money as me and have the kids cook and clean too. I mean as far as men we've been supporting the whole family for generations then we take you out protect you among other things. Basically a mans job is too do everything he has to do while woman hve the luxury in most situations just to help. Which is ok but don't think i'm going to treat you like an equal partner if i'm doing much more.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 25, 2013)

Blue said:


> That's gross. Tell them to stop.


But one of them makes really good macaroni and cheese...and I just couldn't do anything to get on her bad side...I love mac and cheese.


Nemesis said:


> Or we stop being stupid about the human body and just realise being naked isnt going to hurt anyone and allow women to be topless.


^I would very much like this...


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Being topless is hardly a big deal !
> 
> It sucks how the US still does not allow women to have that choice (while us men are missing the gorgeous view )!


I don't know...I've seen my grandma floppin around in the house....XD


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Women don't _need_ bras now, then or in the future o___O
> If they want them, fine. If they don't want them and want to walk around freely then let them.
> 
> Women have survived perfectly fine without bras. Haven't you ever watched documentaries about isolated tribes and what not...those women are hangin and ain't even complainin....(I can't believe I pulled off that rhyme ⊙▃⊙)



we have survived perfectly in the past without any of our doodads right now. we survived without cars, internet, clothes, only food and water. doesn't hold much merit as an argument.

i agree that women don't need bras as a prerequisite, but women started wearing bras in the past because they liked the support it gave. over time society dictated that it was shameful to show your breasts in public, maybe because everyone walked around with bras for too long.

there's no double standard that you're speaking of. men also want to see topless women, its just that society evolved over time to shame the behavior of topless women in public.

also i don't condone this being stupid about the human body being naked and stuff. reason why we wore clothes in the first place was to protect ourselves from the harsh elements like weather, dust, etc. people wore clothes for so long you barely saw naked people everywhere and in time society deemed it shameful. i dont see the issue.

*TLDR:* double standards dont exist between genders, just women thinking that there are.


----------



## Griever (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, okay. Women walking around topless is fine by me. 



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Being topless is hardly a big deal !
> 
> It sucks how the US still does not allow women to have that choice (*while us men* are missing the gorgeous view )!



Your a man?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2013)

Does this whole equality thing apply to NF? Because I think it should. We should be allowed to post up topless women.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 25, 2013)

@Griever: Yup !!!!


----------



## Griever (Aug 25, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Does this whole equality thing apply to NF? Because I think it should. We should be allowed to post up topless women.



Blue,  that's your cue. are you for or against woman's rights?.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Does this whole equality thing apply to NF? Because I think it should. We should be allowed to post up topless women.



i like that. im all for a topless women society too.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> *because men never needed bras in the past, present, and future.* we didnt "need" to accept men walking around topless, its a fact of life. bras were created to support womens boobs because they didnt want the things flopping all over the place. some women even want them because their knockers are too big and painful to not have bras around, what more if theyre breastfeeding. its only fashion through time that dictated showing breasts is shameful.
> 
> if you wanna blame someone, blame the fashion industry. men want to see topless women too if thats a thing.



From what I've know, incredibly fat males wear sport bras and adolescent teenage boys who develop breasts where them.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Women get acid to the face in Afghanistan.
> 
> Cry me a fucking river about indecent exposure and a non-existent double standard.
> 
> Western feminism: Bored as Hell since 1990.


There are such terrible things being done to women around the world. Compared to how many women are treated, this isn't anywhere near as bad of course. This issue shouldn't even be an issue, no one should even be having to debate this. The answer should be simple, men can walk around topless without causing anyone harm and so can women, therefore if it is legal for men, it should also be legal for women. The fact that we have to waste time on this kind of thing is silly. Cause there are bigger problems.


----------



## Blue (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm for Tazmo getting his dumb site indexed as adult and losing ad revenue.

So yeah, go ahead, throw 'em up.

Don't blame me when those damn conservative mods ban you, tho. Civil disobedience, amirite?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2013)

JoJo said:


> From what I've know, incredibly fat males wear sport bras and adolescent teenage boys who develop breasts where them.



i meant in general of course


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 25, 2013)

I love it when they do stupid stuff like this. Also how come nobody took a picture of their breasts?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2013)

Blue said:


> I'm for Tazmo getting his dumb site indexed as adult and losing ad revenue.
> 
> So yeah, go ahead, throw 'em up.
> 
> Don't blame me when those damn conservative mods ban you, tho. Civil disobedience, amirite?



I'm with you! Tazmo doesn't need ad revenue. There are many dishonest and honest jobs out there that he can get to support. Fuck the admins can help to. Their job is to help run NF smoothly, right?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i meant in general of course



So you don't count adolescent males who develop breasts and overweight men as a general part of the male society? That's pretty low.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2013)

It would probably be legal if people gave a shit. If there was such a burning desire for women to walk around naked you would see more women walking around with a small piece of tape across their nipples.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It would probably be legal if people gave a shit. If there was such a burning desire for women to walk around naked you would see more women walking around with a small piece of tape across their nipples.



If it was nippy outside, you could probably see something.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 26, 2013)

I say we have everyone where tops.

I don't want to see women or mens tits flopping everywhere. I want to enjoy my lunch thank you.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

JoJo said:


> So you don't count adolescent males who develop breasts and overweight men as a general part of the male society? That's pretty low.



im sure thats only the US 

that was a joke btw


----------



## janesmlo (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> ...We've already have accepted men walking around completely topless...why should this be legal for one sex and not the other? It's extremely hypocritical is all. If people don't see it as a problem with men, they shouldn't with women. Why is it suddenly inappropriate or sexual because it's a woman?
> 
> I don't really know how to say that it would be wrong if people did walk around completely naked and had sex in public(not rape o__o). Tons of human societies existed pretty fine with people doing that, but traditions and rules were made, and we'll just have to decide when we would consider something too far today. Just doesn't make sense for a topless women to be too far, and not a topless man too. My uncle was walking around topless outside the other day, he's extremely over weight and has some pretty saggy boobs, and it's legal for him to be topless but not women? It's just illogical and that makes it very frustrating to me.



I agree totally. Sex and bodies isn't as evil as society makes it out to be unless it's non consensual


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> There are such terrible things being done to women around the world. Compared to how many women are treated, this isn't anywhere near as bad of course. This issue shouldn't even be an issue, no one should even be having to debate this. The answer should be simple, men can walk around topless without causing anyone harm and so can women, therefore if it is legal for men, it should also be legal for women. The fact that we have to waste time on this kind of thing is silly. Cause there are bigger problems.



It's a pointless thing to rally for.

These bitches are fucking bored and upset few take them so seriously.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> we have survived perfectly in the past without any of our doodads right now. we survived without cars, internet, clothes, only food and water. doesn't hold much merit as an argument.
> 
> i agree that women don't need bras as a prerequisite, but women started wearing bras in the past because they liked the support it gave. over time society dictated that it was shameful to show your breasts in public, maybe because everyone walked around with bras for too long.
> 
> ...


Then like I said, they can wear them, why would anyone stop that o__o? Just because we make it legal doesn't mean every woman is going to start walking everywhere topless, the majority of course won't, but if they _want_ to, just like a man, they should be _allowed_. If they don't have huge boobs, or regardless of their size they don't feel the need for that support then they can go braless and on top of that topless if they want. 
It's also probably the sexualization of women, and then the shame of anything sexual, which in return caused many which many saw women as sexual objects, as something that should be covered up. 

How is it not a double standard though? You have men and women. Both have human bodies, both have nipples, both have breasts, the majority of women however have more breast tissue. It is legal for a man to walk around topless and not a woman. Why? Where is the logic? Why is it inappropriate for one and not the other? Why should one sex be punished and not the other? Maybe it makes sense to you, but it doesn't to me in the least. When there absolutely no difference between a women being topless and a man being topless...I think that there is indeed a double standard between the genders...(ones that negatively effect women _and_ men)

Why don't you see an issue with society seeing natural human bodies as something shameful...isn't that a huge issue?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kEbEMjKitA4[/YOUTUBE]
shame on you all


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lWDLDPlFBFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tray (Aug 26, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I say we have everyone where tops.
> 
> I don't want to see women or mens tits flopping everywhere. I want to enjoy my lunch thank you.



this lol


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Revy said:


> [YOUTUBE]lWDLDPlFBFQ[/YOUTUBE]


No...this[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBS-VUdP4io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Then like I said, they can wear them, why would anyone stop that o__o? Just because we make it legal doesn't mean every woman is going to start walking everywhere topless, the majority of course won't, but if they _want_ to, just like a man, they should be _allowed_. If they don't have huge boobs, or regardless of their size they don't feel the need for that support then they can go braless and on top of that topless if they want.
> It's also probably the sexualization of women, and then the shame of anything sexual, which in return caused many which many saw women as sexual objects, as something that should be covered up.
> 
> How is it not a double standard though? You have men and women. Both have human bodies, both have nipples, both have breasts, the majority of women however have more breast tissue. It is legal for a man to walk around topless and not a woman. Why? Where is the logic? Why is it inappropriate for one and not the other? Why should one sex be punished and not the other? Maybe it makes sense to you, but it doesn't to me in the least. When there absolutely no difference between a women being topless and a man being topless...I think that there is indeed a double standard between the genders...(ones that negatively effect women _and_ men)
> ...



no, i dont see a huge issue with society condoning people walking around naked. i agree there's nothing evil about nakedness in general, but what would be the point of doing it? you expose your body to sheer cold and UV rays and everything in between. clothes were made for our benefit, to counter those effects but if you're comfy with walking around with no clothes then fine. reason why i dont worry about that is because theres more pressing matters at hand than walking around naked. its just like how women wear bras in general. they're there because it makes women comfortable so their boobs dont fly around painfully. its just that society for some reason developed the whole women cant go topless thing into a taboo, maybe coz women starting wearing bras in public all the time.

im also for the option of going topless for a woman and not get attacked by it. more eyecandy for me specially those with dem right sized puppies. if thats what it takes for women to be happy with the illusion of taking the first step to vanquishing "double standards" then by all means go and do it.

reason why i don't see double standards is because you just see one side of it. you don't see men protesting about the rights to wear bras too. you don't see men demanding pregnancy leave because women have that right to. you don't see men raising the issue about how women's training regimen/requirements to enter the army is lighter. this whole thing about double standards is just stupid imo and will only apply if someone raises it up.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> no, i dont see a huge issue with society condoning people walking around naked. i agree there's nothing evil about nakedness in general, but what would be the point of doing it? you expose your body to sheer cold and UV rays and everything in between. clothes were made for our benefit, to counter those effects but if you're comfy with walking around with no clothes then fine. reason why i dont worry about that is because theres more pressing matters at hand than walking around naked. its just like how women wear bras in general. they're there because it makes women comfortable so their boobs dont fly around painfully. its just that society for some reason developed the whole women cant go topless thing into a taboo, maybe coz women starting wearing bras in public all the time.
> 
> im also for the option of going topless for a woman and not get attacked by it. more eyecandy for me specially those with dem right sized puppies. if thats what it takes for women to be happy with the illusion of taking the first step to vanquishing "double standards" then by all means go and do it.
> 
> reason why i don't see double standards is because you just see one side of it. you don't see men protesting about the rights to wear bras too. you don't see men demanding pregnancy leave because women have that right to. you don't see men raising the issue about how women's training regimen/requirements to enter the army is lighter. this whole thing about double standards is just stupid imo and will only apply if someone raises it up.


The issue is we're condoning one sex walking around topless and not the other for no logical reason, other than..._tradition_?

Ok. So then we don't have a problem. Women should be able to go around topless if they want.

Men...don't have the right...to wear bras?? Those issues are actually real debatable issues, which should be talked about more. This whole "It's OK for men to be topless but not women." Really isn't though. Theres nothing logical to be debated. It's breast tissue. You allow overweight men with "boobs" to legally walk around without a top. This shouldn't be an actual discussion right now .___. the answer is simple.


----------



## navy (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> The issue is we're condoning one sex walking around topless and not the other for no logical reason, other than..._tradition_?



Well that and Men arent exactly reliable when it comes to Women...


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

navy said:


> Well that and Men arent exactly reliable when it comes to Women...


and thats why I'm gay...:33

Anyways I imagine covering the body and basically hiding precious boobs is what makes people so excited about them. If you saw them all the time you'd basically be like...yup so...boobs? Whatever...


----------



## navy (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> and thats why I'm gay...:33
> 
> Anyways I imagine covering the body and basically hiding precious boobs is what makes people so excited about them. If you saw them all the time you'd basically be like...yup so...boobs? Whatever...



Guys still think of them as sexual, which is why they cover them in first place (I think). 

You're right though,some of the boob fascination is because the sexual aesthetics is rare now that clothes are common. 

The question is whether all guys everywhere could handle more open boobs, or is it best to leave them covered.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> The issue is we're condoning one sex walking around topless and not the other for no logical reason, other than..._tradition_?
> 
> Ok. So then we don't have a problem. Women should be able to go around topless if they want.
> 
> Men...don't have the right...to wear bras?? Those issues are actually real debatable issues, which should be talked about more. This whole "It's OK for men to be topless but not women." Really isn't though. Theres nothing logical to be debated. It's breast tissue. You allow overweight men with "boobs" to legally walk around without a top. This shouldn't be an actual discussion right now .___. the answer is simple.



no. the reason for my part is practicality, society's reason is tradition and shame. i dont like walking around naked because my skin is sensitive, thats why i wear long sleeves and pants outside, but i go topless and shorts in my house. i'd like to think though that most people are smart enough to say practicality, because that's what the bra was invented for in the first place.

sure.

really? i find it stupid. the whole thing is illogical in the first place. reason why society would allow overweight men with boobs to walk around without a top is because theres no stigma attached to it. if they want to wear a bra to support their boobs then go for it no ones stopping them, just be prepared to be called a pervert. women wear bras because of support. practicality.  what the women in this feminist movement want is the choice to walk around topless when they want it and not get called out for it. idc really either way.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 26, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Being topless is hardly a big deal !
> 
> It sucks how the US still does not allow women to have that choice (while us men are missing the gorgeous view )!



First, a majority of women don't have a "lovely view".  There would be vomit flowing through the streets if all women went topless.

Second, I don't get this pretending that women and men's bodies are equal and have an equal effect on the opposite sex.  Maybe its just me but most women don't go around trying to look at pictures of men showing their dicks.  On the other hand this forum is filled with men who want to see women naked and search for those pictures online.  People need to stop reacting as if the male and female bodies are the same and reaction to them should be the same.  They aren't and they won't.  That's not sexism, that's just reality.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

navy said:


> Guys still think of them as sexual, which is why they cover them in first place (I think).
> 
> You're right though,some of the boob fascination is because the sexual aesthetics is rare now that clothes are common.
> 
> The question is whether all guys everywhere handle more open boobs, or is it best to leave them covered.


Ya I think thats one reason.

I'll still think of them as sexual too, but just like when I'm in the locker room at school just seeing random boobs doesn't really do anything. However I'm speaking as a female...so...ya. Does seeing any random boobs really drive a guy crazy? Is there this urge men feel to suddenly mount a women after seeing her boobs? I feel like most men would just feel pretty uncomfortable if women going topless became more popular.

What do you mean handle open boobs? Like a women is walking down the street and a man runs up to her, cups a boobie then runs off? Or just like, hugging a women and feeling them...or what? I don't really see why this would suddenly make more men want to start without permission touching boobies. Unless men start saying stuff like "Well they want to be topless, so they're asking for it" Just like the whole thing with women dressing in "revealing" clothing are asking to get raped....oh...god....humans please don't disappoint me more than usual...



Kirito said:


> no. the reason for my part is practicality, society's reason is tradition and shame. i dont like walking around naked because my skin is sensitive, thats why i wear long sleeves and pants outside, but i go topless and shorts in my house. i'd like to think though that most people are smart enough to say practicality, because that's what the bra was invented for in the first place.
> 
> sure.
> 
> really? i find it stupid. the whole thing is illogical in the first place. reason why society would allow overweight men with boobs to walk around without a top is because theres no stigma attached to it. if they want to wear a bra to support their boobs then go for it no ones stopping them, just be prepared to be called a pervert. women wear bras because of support. practicality.  what the women in this feminist movement want is the choice to walk around topless when they want it and not get called out for it. idc really either way.


You don't have to walk around naked o__O! My mom does though....in the middle of the night all the time-__-. I always wear pants outside and a hoodie even in 90 degree weather, people think I'm crazy XD 

Well can I be completely honest and say that coming home and taking my own bra off is such a relief...it's like my chest can finally _breathe_ again !! I really don't like wearing them...Theres probably many reasons why women want to wear bras, whatever reason they want to is perfectly fine. 

Ya they'll probably get a lot of negative reactions to that, but if they want too they should be able to. I imagine the women twill probably get called out on it very much, I wouldn't have the guts to, but other people would also be happy they're trying to change society views. It's not something very popular in our society, but if they want to go topless, they should be able to legally just like men. Thats all.


----------



## navy (Aug 26, 2013)

I mean handle as in not react negatively to them.

I think females not being able to walk around bare breasted is more for females than it is for males. Most men love women topless. Unless you know this is for religious reasons....

Just my breast loving guy perspective.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 26, 2013)

> "It's an education for men. Men are learning and they're learning to be more respectful," Belisle said.
> 
> "Too many cities it is illegal to be topless and we are here to say that equality is for all. Men and women."



Ern...I know 50 ladies marching isn't a lot, but are they really this bored that they have to do this?
I meant, there are issues with more priority in the world that need attention like women getting acid thrown at them or raped violently, and not some insignificant whims of a few ladies to go topless.



baconbits said:


> First, a majority of women don't have a "lovely view".  There would be vomit flowing through the streets if all women went topless.
> 
> Second, I don't get this pretending that women and men's bodies are equal and have an equal effect on the opposite sex.  Maybe its just me but most women don't go around trying to look at pictures of men showing their dicks.  On the other hand this forum is filled with men who want to see women naked and search for those pictures online.  People need to stop reacting as if the male and female bodies are the same and reaction to them should be the same.  They aren't and they won't.  That's not sexism, that's just reality.



Well said.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 26, 2013)

I think too many women are self-conscious in the US to ever have the courage to walk around topless.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't understand all the fuss, just ban men from showing their chest as well; that way there will be true equality without stepping on certain peoples values. 

(Granted I know that will never happen, and I'm not in support of that either)


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

navy said:


> I mean handle as in not react negatively to them.
> 
> I think females not being able to walk around bare breasted is more for females than it is for males. Most men love women topless. Unless you know this is for religious reasons....
> 
> Just my breast loving guy perspective.


oh... well why not ask if women can handle them too? There are tons of women who are probably opposed to this and wouldn't be extremely uncomfortable around topless women due to the society they we've been raised in.

I don't know.... I highly doubt that most men raised in todays society have a true want to see all the women around them topless. They might think so, but once it's put into play they'd probably be like..."oh...hm...wait...I'm not to sure about this." They'd probably see many boobs they like sure but also many they don't like and would rather not see. Men actually do have some self-control(...right .__.?) I feel personally it makes much more sense to make sure we educate, men or women, to respect other peoples bodies, rather than say 'well lets make women cover instead so that men don't have to feel "tempted"'. It's not like women covering up prevents rape anyways. It's society viewing women as sexual objects which causes more rape.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 26, 2013)

Women frown upon "sexualization" of their bodies but want to show off everything sans their crevasse and bare ass?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 26, 2013)

baconbits said:


> I don't get this pretending that women and men's bodies are equal and have an equal effect on the opposite sex.  Maybe its just me but most women don't go around trying to look at pictures of men showing their dicks.  On the other hand this forum is filled with men who want to see women naked and search for those pictures online.  People need to stop reacting as if the male and female bodies are the same and reaction to them should be the same.  They aren't and they won't.  That's not sexism, that's just reality.



Well said. Reped.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm all for gender equality


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 26, 2013)

Where do I sign up for crusades like this near my hometown? Fuck bras, them shits hurt my back.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 26, 2013)

I doubt very many women would choose to go bare-breasted, but if they choose to, why shouldn't they be allowed to? People can frown on it as much as thy like but it still should be legal.


----------



## WT (Aug 26, 2013)

Am I the only sort of conservative asshole here who believes no one should allowed to walk around topless in public?

Its disgusting to see men topless in the summer. How primitive.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

Topless women is a great idea. Make make them bottomless too.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 26, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Topless women is a great idea. Make make them bottomless too.



Well some of them at least.

We don't need to see the saggy ones bibbidi bapping all around.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Legend said:


> I'm all for gender equality



But the genders aren't equal, now will they ever be.  There's a difference between equal opportunity between genders and then as bacon said this deluded notion that men and women are completely equal biologically.  False.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 26, 2013)

Im all for Topless women.
One thing im gonna say to these femenists, Don't  get angry when men start staring at the hot ones and start looking sick at the ugly ones.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 26, 2013)

Normality said:


> Where do I sign up for crusades like this near my hometown? Fuck bras, them shits hurt my back.



You can help the cause by showing me your titties first


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 26, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Ern...I know 50 ladies marching isn't a lot, but are they really this bored that they have to do this?
> I meant, there are issues with more priority in the world that need attention like women getting acid thrown at them or raped violently, and not some insignificant whims of a few ladies to go topless.



It's not just a question of scale, it's a question of what you an actually do to affect change.

People here in the west have practically no ability to change these other shitholes for the better. So according to you they should spend their time trying to do something that will not work, when they can attempt to change things closer to home.

It might be that nothing will change here either, but at least there is a possibility for change. India? Pakistan? Give them a few hundred years and then we might see something.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> It's not just a question of scale, it's a question of what you an actually do to affect change.
> 
> People here in the west have practically no ability to change these other shitholes for the better. So according to you they should spend their time trying to do something that will not work, when they can attempt to change things closer to home.
> 
> It might be that nothing will change here either, but at least there is a possibility for change. India? Pakistan? Give them a few hundred years and then we might see something.



That's the wrong answer.  Besides, this is hardly a cause for equality.  Thus screams they're fucking bored and bitchy.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 26, 2013)

Outspoken feminists and gay activists are the type of degenerates that deserve renegade bombers on their heels.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm all about dem breasts.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't shake what you can't see, after all.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep, for sure


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 26, 2013)

So how's the Youtube business working for you?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Quite alright for what it is, thanks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2013)

If they aren't hot, they should be barred from going topless. /wisdom


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Judging from the previews, they were hot.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 26, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Quite alright for what it is, thanks.



Well at least the stupidity of the Cafe doesn't seem to have the same intelligence diminishing effect on you that it has on everyone else.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, yeah, for sure. Sometimes there's questionable stuff around here


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> That's the wrong answer.  Besides, this is hardly a cause for equality.  Thus screams they're fucking bored and bitchy.



Explain why it is the wrong answer.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Aug 26, 2013)

I am all for women being able to go topless in public. Cause then if I chummy enough with the womenfolk and have them sit on my lap facing me with music playing and it won't cost me $20 a song.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Explain why it is the wrong answer.



It's the wrong answer because it almost screams an isolationist ideology in Western feminism, that just because it'll take longer in Pakistan means they should focus on something incredibly irrelevant in their own backyard.  And when I say irrelevant, I mean this nonsense that apparently equality demands women walk around topless too like it's some gross injustice.  To summarize:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18PbwYdjsps[/YOUTUBE]

And really that's what it shows me.  It shows outright boredom in Western feminism so it has to scrape the bottom of the barrel for new shit to bitch about instead of focusing on the recurring issues or the embrace of equity feminism instead of the screeching bitch version we're seeing pop up.

It's the wrong answer because when you just said it'll take another few hundred years, you're writing off the plight.  There is nothing stopping these women from organizing a fund or providing some sort of medical relief or lobbying for litigation against certain religious groups or raising awareness to people.  Your attitude is the wrong answer because it's the sheer opposite of awareness, instead thinking the trivial is actually important.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know any women who would want to walk topless outside... 
wtf, who wants to see old saggy boobs..


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Mochi said:


> I don't know any women who would want to walk topless outside...
> wtf, who wants to see old saggy boobs..



And yes this too.  Point goes to Mochi.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I doubt very many women would choose to go bare-breasted, but if they choose to, why shouldn't they be allowed to? People can frown on it as much as thy like but it still should be legal.


^It's really this simple. Why do people think this is such a complicated thing...
-___-?


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 26, 2013)

baconbits said:


> First, a majority of women don't have a "lovely view".  There would be vomit flowing through the streets if all women went topless.
> 
> Second, I don't get this pretending that women and men's bodies are equal and have an equal effect on the opposite sex.  Maybe its just me but most women don't go around trying to look at pictures of men showing their dicks.  On the other hand this forum is filled with men who want to see women naked and search for those pictures online.  People need to stop reacting as if the male and female bodies are the same and reaction to them should be the same.  They aren't and they won't.  That's not sexism, that's just reality.




This. While equality in every little thing might be an admirable thought, that just isn't how things work. Why? Because there _are_ differences, no matter how much we'd like there not to be. Idealism and reality aren't always 100% compatible, and while that doesn't mean we should give up all our attempts at equalizing men and women as much as possible, some things will and maybe shouldn't be treated like they are the same, because they aren't. Pragmatism also has a role to play, and sometimes it just isn't pragmatic enough to work at all. There's nothing wrong with differing values and individuality here and there, and that goes beyond genders as well.

I'm going to go ahead and pretty much agree with Mael's last post as well. That something will take longer to change or pose greater challenges does not mean it should be pushed on the future as something to "deal with in due time". I'm not saying these "minor" and those "major" cases are necessarily mutually exclusive, but I believe that if that same energy, spirit and indeed media-coverage could be focused on those very serious issues instead, it could go a long way. 

That, if anything, is a horrible double standard of equality; that as long as it doesn't concern us, it's so easy not to care about it by passing it off as "we can't do anything about it anyway". If you truly cared about equality and those people's situation, that it's a big challenge shouldn't matter.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 26, 2013)

what's funny is the only people against topless women marching down the streets are other women with husbands/children/boyfriends to keep from staring.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> ...We've already have accepted men walking around completely topless...why should this be legal for one sex and not the other? It's extremely hypocritical is all. If people don't see it as a problem with men, they shouldn't with women. Why is it suddenly inappropriate or sexual because it's a woman?
> 
> I don't really know how to say that it would be wrong if people did walk around completely naked and had sex in public(not rape o__o). Tons of human societies existed pretty fine with people doing that, but traditions and rules were made, and we'll just have to decide when we would consider something too far today. Just doesn't make sense for a topless women to be too far, and not a topless man too. My uncle was walking around topless outside the other day, he's extremely over weight and has some pretty saggy boobs, and it's legal for him to be topless but not women? It's just illogical and that makes it very frustrating to me.



Oh yes I encourage you to walk around with your tits out.  

Go ahead ladies, no skin off my bones.   

Seriously though what percentage of women actually think that way? I've never met a woman who would wish to display her chest to the public.  

I gotta say your posts are just weird... I'm inclined to believe that you're a very tiny minority.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 26, 2013)

"What we need is respect. We need respect from society, we need respect from all of you."


I'm sure every guy will take a boob in his face  seriously...(at least not in the  intended way )


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Danzio said:


> "What we need is respect. We need respect from society, we need respect from all of you."
> 
> 
> I'm sure every guy will take a boob in his face  seriously...(at least not in the  intended way )



Again why modern Western feminism fails...the most unrealistic expectation.

Imagine if these were guys talking about their dicks.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Oh yes I encourage you to walk around with your tits out.
> 
> Go ahead ladies, no skin off my bones.
> 
> ...


Anyone of us feeling uncomfortable or awkward about it has nothing to do with anything. I myself have no interest in walking around topless. Many women however would like to have the ability to legally just like men, whether anyone wants to acknowledge those women exist or not. If it is legal for men it should also be legal for women. It's really not complicated.

I would assume I am the minority XD since we've grown up in a society where we've been taught to view a topless man as OK, but not a topless women. I don't care, people will still hold these views for along time, and perhaps in the future the majority of people will will see a topless women as perfectly acceptable just like men. I would like to see a change society where people aren't so shocked and embarrassed by the human body in the future, so if my views are weird I'm perfectly alright with that.


Mael said:


> Imagine if these were guys talking about their dicks.


Well if we were living in a society where it was perfectly acceptable and legal for women to have cutouts in their pants where their vaginas are, but it was illegal for a man to have his penis hangin out, I would think that many men would be upset by this, wondering why it's wrong and illegal for them and not for women. Of course one hangs out more than the other, but it's still showing stuff both ways.


Question: Do some people here think that women being able to go around topless legally, means theres going to be porn stars with fake round boobs walking around on every corner? I'm not even remotely sure why so many people seem to be implying this would be every guys sexual fantasy o___o


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> My uncle was walking around topless outside the other day, he's extremely over weight and has some pretty saggy boobs, and it's legal for him to be topless but not women? It's just illogical and that makes it very frustrating to me.



.

Women showing parts of their body associated with sex, tends to be interpreted as an open invitation.  "She's showing her boobs.  She must be horny and want it real bad."  That type of assumption leads to problems. 

If women couldn't expect to walk down streets at night topless in India.

Why would they expect to be safe or comfortable doing it in other countries?

Gender equality doesn't mean women and men act the same.  Men won't menstruate or give birth anytime soon.  That type of "equality" isn't feasible from a biological or social perspective.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

ITT: Feminism supporters forgot just what the fuck equality actually meant and forgot to sensibly acknowledge differences in genders.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 26, 2013)

Woman generally shows more of their bodies than man. While all man wear full dress on work most woman on the other hand wear dress which shows their full leg,back,sometimes even a little trip to underware & cleavage.They show off their body all the time. Even in beach man wear shorts while women can wear thong which frankly shows her full ass & they are still unsatisfied.

Our nipples & yours aren't same. We don't worry about our boobs being D-cup or F. Milk doesn't come out of our nipple.We are not same.Its a fact.

Sometimes I think the more advance we are becoming the more backwards we are going.I fear in some distant future may be people will say being  a pedo is a persons choice & he can do whatever he damn please cause he is independent.

Yes,I might gawk at you for a little & go to bathroom for some alone time.Few others might not think same & may wants to have fun with you after seeing your bare chest against your will. Again its not your fault that they  are like that.You were just walking around topless showing off your breast which awaken their animal nature.Its their fault that they couldn't control it.

Many shit may happen. But one thing won't. You won't get my respect.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> Women showing parts of their body associated with sex, tends to be interpreted as an open invitation.  "She's showing her boobs.  She must be horny and want it real bad."  That type of assumption leads to problems.
> 
> ...


I saw this picture and it made me happy

What the heck does women giving birth or having periods have to do with this o_______o of course men and women have some difference.

Stop blaming the women. Men aren't just monsters. Why are we still blaming the victim when it comes to things like rape? Blame the person doing the action, and moreover blame society for raising men to see women as sexual objects. How about educate people to not rape and to respect women, instead of acting like men are all these hungry beasts solely looking to have sex with women and treat them like trash.Lets _teach_ people to not make those _assumptions_ .


----------



## Daxter (Aug 26, 2013)

What is so hard about everyone putting on shirts?

Is the economy that bad? >__>


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> What the heck does women giving birth or having periods have to do with this o_______o of course men and women have some difference.
> 
> Stop blaming the women. Men aren't just monsters. Why are we still blaming the victim when it comes to things like rape? Blame the person doing the action, and moreover blame society for raising men to see women as sexual objects. How about educate people to not rape and to respect women, instead of acting like men are all these hungry beasts solely looking to have sex with women and treat them like trash.Lets _teach_ people to not make those _assumptions_ .



I'm not victim blaming.  :WOW

If a person had $50,000 stored in a safe under their bed, they probably wouldn't announce it to the entire world.  That would be just asking for trouble?

If someone was smoking weed, they probably wouldn't announce it on facebook and post a video clip of them bonging away, so police would know who to raid.  That would just be asking for trouble?

Ok, now if I was a woman.  Knowing how horny men are, how poor they are at controlling themselves, and how much they suck at dealing with rejection, sometimes.

Would I want to walk topless outside?  Or would that only be asking for trouble?  Isn't that a quick and surefire way to attract a million creepy stalkers?

In some instances, maybe they could get away with it.  If they lived in a good area with good people.  But, to expect that everyone in the world would be able to deal with it maturely and conform to their expectations -- that seems like asking a lot?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> It's not just a question of scale, it's a question of what you an actually do to affect change.
> 
> People here in the west have practically no ability to change these other shitholes for the better. So according to you they should spend their time trying to do something that will not work, when they can attempt to change things closer to home.
> 
> It might be that nothing will change here either, but at least there is a possibility for change. India? Pakistan? Give them a few hundred years and then we might see something.




Yes you do. Donate to oxfam. The difference is, most people care more about their own country.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 26, 2013)

So in Vancouver you can see women in topless?


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not victim blaming.  :WOW
> 
> If a person had $50,000 stored in a safe under their bed, they probably wouldn't announce it on facebook.  That would be just asking for trouble?
> 
> ...


No you are victim blaming. You're saying because a woman is topless she's "asking to be raped" when she's not, and you're not putting all the blame where is rightfully lies, on the person who does the actual act.

The woman clearly doesn't want to be raped, and being topless shouldn't be a sign to men that a women does. Teach the men not to take that as a sign of a woman "asking for it". I think the first scenerio would depend on who you have as friends on Facebook. Theres no one on my Facebook page who I believe would steal any amount of money from me and if they did the blame is still on them, they actually took the money. You should probably tell the second to some people I know -__- but stuff like that happens more on Instagram...not to mention thats actually something illegal(for now anyways o_o) walking down the street minding your own business causing no harm to anyone isn't

Women aren't any of those three things you just mentioned? Clearly many women would like to be able too, and I'm sure that all those women are fully aware that everyone won't be OK with it, and they never will if no one tries to change anything. Change is difficult, always has been, doesn't mean it isn't worth anything. Well maybe not to you, but to me I think it's worth it. Though once again i feel like this issue is being made out into something bigger than it should be. To me it shouldn't be a difficult decision to make it legal. No one should have to protest or march for this or anything. There are bigger issues out there!!


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> No you are victim blaming. You're saying because a woman is topless she's "asking to be raped" when she's not, and you're not putting all the blame where is rightfully lies, on the person who does the actual act.
> 
> The woman clearly doesn't want to be raped, and being topless shouldn't be a sign to men that a women does. Teach the men not to take that as a sign of a woman "asking for it". I think the first scenerio would depend on who you have as friends on Facebook. Theres no one on my Facebook page who I believe would steal any amount of money from me and if they did the blame is still on them, they actually took the money. You should probably tell the second to some people I know -__- but stuff like that happens more on Instagram...not to mention thats actually something illegal(for now anyways o_o) walking down the street minding your own business causing no harm to anyone isn't
> 
> Women aren't any of those three things you just mentioned? Clearly many women would like to be able too, and I'm sure that all those women are fully aware that everyone won't be OK with it, and they never will if no one tries to change anything. Change is difficult, always has been, doesn't mean it isn't worth anything. Well maybe not to you, but to mean I think it's worth it. Though once again i feel like this issue is being made out into something bigger than it should be. To me it shouldn't be a difficult decision to make it legal. No one should have to protest or march for this or anything. There are bigger issues out there!!



Just to clarify -- I'm not blaming women.

I'm posing the question: is the world ready for topless women?

Are we at a point where we can deal with it maturely and responsibly?

If we're not at that point, then why would women behave as if we were?

..



> Police today warned of the dangers of social media, after the 17-year-old’s family was confronted by two knife-weilding men, who demanded who see the money.
> 
> The girl was helping her 72-year-old grandmother count her personal savings at a residence in Sydney, last Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

I would really rather not see elderly or unattractive women with their tops off. 

Not to mention, the attractive women with their tops off would be rather.....distracting.   Really, I already admire women's looks enough when all their clothes are on.  Women suddenly going topless would make social interactions awkward and unproductive.  Moreover, there are going to be deranged guys out there who will take a woman's bared breasts as permission for sexual harassment.  So yeah, all I can see are problems at various levels occurring if this were legalized.

Seriously, LesExit, I don't get why you can't see that women being allowed to go topless in public just isn't going to work out well in a country like the U.S..


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I would really rather not see elderly or unattractive women with their tops off.
> 
> Not to mention, the attractive women with their tops off would be rather.....distracting.   Really, I already admire women's looks enough when all their clothes are on. Women suddenly going topless would make social interactions awkward and unproductive.  Moreover, there are going to be deranged guys out there who will take a woman's bared breasts as permission for sexual harassment.  So yeah, all I can see are problems at various levels occurring if this were legalized.
> 
> Seriously, LesExit, I don't get why you can't see that women being allowed to go topless in public just isn't going to work out well in a country like the U.S..


Of course I see how it would arise problems. I don't think an excuse to not make it legal though. It's simply societies fault for making us judge the human body in such a ridiculous way. I'd love to see that change, and it will of course be difficult at first, but I think it's worth it.

I don't really wanna see old lady tatas either man...I saw my grandma in the shower once...you just don't un-see those things ⊙▃⊙. I hope in the future people won't feel as disgusted as I do by a natural older women's body due to how society has raised me. Theres nothing wrong with tatas...


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Aug 26, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not victim blaming.  :WOW
> 
> If a person had $50,000 stored in a safe under their bed, they probably wouldn't announce it to the entire world.  That would be just asking for trouble?
> 
> ...



Wait...wha?  Have you ever gone to a topless beach?  Cause not everything is viewed like that.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Of course I see how it would arise problems. I don't think an excuse to not make it legal though. It's simply societies fault for making us judge the human body in such a ridiculous way. I'd love to see that change, and it will of course be difficult at first, but I think it's worth it.
> 
> I don't really wanna see old lady tatas either man...I saw my grandma in the shower once...you just don't un-see those things ⊙▃⊙. I hope in the future people won't feel as disgusted as I do by a natural older women's body due to how society has raised me. Theres nothing wrong with tatas...


Society?  Don't you mean biology?  Most men are sexually aroused, at least to some extent, by visuals.  Even in Europe where nudity isn't considered that big a deal, you nevertheless have, for example, magazines of nude women marketed at men.

Yet in the U.S., a country that is more conservative minded when it comes to nudity, you think legalizing the toplessness of women in public is a good idea?  Societial attitudes don't change overnight.  And the sudden legalization of topless women in public would do nothing but cause problems, most notably a sharp increase in sexual harassment of women.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 26, 2013)

baconbits said:


> First, a majority of women don't have a "lovely view".  There would be vomit flowing through the streets if all women went topless.
> 
> Second, I don't get this pretending that women and men's bodies are equal and have an equal effect on the opposite sex.  Maybe its just me but most women don't go around trying to look at pictures of men showing their dicks.  On the other hand this forum is filled with men who want to see women naked and search for those pictures online.  *People need to stop reacting as if the male and female bodies are the same and reaction to them should be the same.  They aren't and they won't.  That's not sexism, that's just reality.*



I agree with this post,especially with the bolded part.Men and women deserve the same amount of respect and shouldn't be judged by their gender but they are not and won't be equal.Giving women the right to run topless like men would have the opposite effect of that what feminism stands for.Women who run shirtless would be treated even more like a sex object and most men wouldn't be able to take them serious at all,but would treat them as someone with whom they would like to spend the night with.If those feminists really want equality,they should understand they will get less equality by doing this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 26, 2013)

Topless women in public is not that good of an idea. Many women have some UGLY ASS titties. I don't wanna see that. Ugly tittied girls (and old women) forget their bra way more often than girls with pretty ones. 

... that hot girl you know, big titties, often no bra, imagine, her tits will swing below her knees in 40 years. Imagine that topless in public. I'd puke. 

Yeah, there are manboobs in public sometimes. Now google elderly breasts and compare which one is more disgusting.

//HbS


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

Quite frankly, why are these women in these parades so passionate about something so trivial?

Is not being able to go topless in public _really_ that horrible and oppressive?

Aren't there more pressing issues that we as a society should be prioritizing on our agendas?


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Quite frankly, why are these women in these parades so passionate about something so trivial?
> 
> Is not being able to go topless in public _really_ that horrible and oppressive?
> 
> Aren't there more pressing issues that we as a society should be prioritizing on our agendas?



You're asking social justice warriors to care about relevant things.  Are you a heretic?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

baconbits said:


> First, a majority of women don't have a "lovely view".  There would be vomit flowing through the streets if all women went topless.



Wow, 

I excuse the God fearing post a lot, but you literally made me sick with this one.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Society?  Don't you mean biology?  Most men are sexually aroused, at least to some extent, by visuals.  Even in Europe where nudity isn't considered that big a deal, you nevertheless have, for example, magazines of nude women marketed at men.
> 
> Yet in the U.S., a country that is more conservative minded when it comes to nudity, you think legalizing the toplessness of women in public is a good idea?  Societial attitudes don't change overnight.  And the sudden legalization of topless women in public would do nothing but cause problems, most notably a sharp increase in sexual harassment of women.


No I mean society. If men saw boobs all the time, they wouldn't see them as these precious mounds of sexual treasure. 

Edit:apparently what I posted could be interpreted as porn because it shows natural human bodies, if anyone wants to watch the video I posted just search isolated tribe documentary on YouTube.
^are the men in this tribe of people in a constant state of arousal due to womens boobies being out in the open? Of course not .___. Boobs can be sexual things, but they're not just sexual things. However as a society we market boobs as these purely sexual things, so of course people see them as only sexual things.

Ya I do. Cause not every women in America is suddenly going to start going around topless just because it becomes legal, because we still are conservative minded in many ways...but then in other ways...not at all XD. However if women, _today_, want to, they should be able to legally. This clearly isn't going to be a large amount of women. However it will slowly being the process of people seeing this in a different way. If people sexual harass more, we shall punish them for doing so, and provide better education to people on how to treat other humans bodies with respect.

Maybe I just have a problem with looking to far ahead into the future (╥﹏╥)



Basilikos said:


> Quite frankly, why are these women in these parades so passionate about something so trivial?
> 
> Is not being able to go topless in public _really_ that horrible and oppressive?
> 
> Aren't there more pressing issues that we as a society should be prioritizing on our agendas?


I don't think this kind of thing needs a parade or anything either. There are much worse things going on out there. This seems like a fairly simple issue to me...I don't know...whatever o__o


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

No LesExit you just have a very stupid and unreasonable laissez-faire policy with how people operate.  If you want to go to a nudist colony or join a tribe like that which can't seem to get itself to advance, then do so.  Leave the rest of us out of your idiocy.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm sure the people who are saying women shouldn't be able to walk around shirtless have such 'amazing' bodies themselves. 

I'm under the impression if one group of people can't do it, we all can't do it.


----------



## Griever (Aug 26, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Topless women in public is not that good of an idea. Many women have some UGLY ASS titties. I don't wanna see that. Ugly tittied girls (and old women) forget their bra way more often than girls with pretty ones.
> 
> ... that hot girl you know, big titties, often no bra, imagine, her tits will swing below her knees in 40 years. Imagine that topless in public. I'd puke.
> 
> ...



SO~ you've googled that kinda thing huh?, freaking granny lover  

//Not HbS

seriously though, i suppose you do have a point. However, should women be running around topless that would make life alot easier for us men as we will no longer have to rely on our imaginations whenever we see a hot chick with a nice rack not antlers. 
our trauma will be rewarded with nice perky tits


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> I'm sure the people who are saying women shouldn't be able to walk around shirtless have such 'amazing' bodies themselves.
> 
> *I'm under the impression if one group of people can't do it, we all can't do it*.



Men cannot menstruate, thus we all cannot menstruate.

Logic destroyed.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> No LesExit you just have a very stupid and unreasonable laissez-faire policy with how people operate.  If you want to go to a nudist colony or join a tribe like that which can't seem to get itself to advance, then do so.  Leave the rest of us out of your idiocy.


I have no interest in doing any such thing, I see we disagree on this issue


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> No I mean society. If men saw boobs all the time, they wouldn't see them as these precious mounds of sexual treasure.
> 
> Edit:WARNING YOU MAY SEE TATAS AND IF YOU ARE MALE YOUR PENIS MAY BECOME ERECT! I REPEAT WARNING!
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'd remove that in case you get banned for posting nudity, or links to it outside the BH. 

My views on this topic are that it seems like a total non-issue, but social-justice warriors aren't exactly the best at doing anything beneficial to the cause of feminism. In all seriousness though, why is this happening in an area like Vancouver? Which has a mild coastal climate, not the sort of place where going topless often sounds like a practical idea.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> I'd remove that in case you get banned for posting nudity, or links to it outside the BH.
> 
> My views on this topic are that it seems like a total non-issue, but social-justice warriors aren't exactly the best at doing anything beneficial to the cause of feminism. In all seriousness though, *why is this happening in an area like Vancouver? Which has a mild coastal climate, not the sort of place where going topless often sounds like a practical idea*.



Because SJWs aren't renown for their intelligence.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> I'd remove that in case you get banned for posting nudity, or links to it outside the BH.


I can get banned for linking a documentary about a tribe, which isn't meant to be sexual or porn? I...need to take a break from...people


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit, 

You look like you're backing down. Keep posting how you feel about this topic, at least you're right even if you are going to extremes to get your point across, unlike the rest of the guys here who constantly complain and moan about feminism every chance they get.


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because SJWs aren't renown for their intelligence.



True, I'd say that in many cases men have it harder in regards to what they can wear. Men's office clothing is not practical in summer, especially if your office doubles as a sauna.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Wow,
> 
> I excuse the God fearing post a lot, but you literally made me sick with this one.





Does this kind of shit do it for ya, Flow?


----------



## Griever (Aug 26, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> I'd remove that in case you get banned for posting nudity, or links to it outside the BH.
> 
> My views on this topic are that it seems like a total non-issue, but social-justice warriors aren't exactly the best at doing anything beneficial to the cause of feminism. *In all seriousness though, why is this happening in an area like Vancouver? Which has a mild coastal climate, not the sort of place where going topless often sounds like a practical idea.*



Such a foolish question. topless snow bunnies of course 



P.S. Side-boob is still a-ok.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> LesExit,
> 
> You look like you're backing down. Keep posting how you feel about this topic, at least you're right even if you are going to extremes to get your point across, unlike the rest of the guys here who constantly complain and moan about feminism every chance they get.



So post nude YT vids despite the rules?

Brilliant logic, Flow.

And note how we're not bemoaning feminism, but rather the illogical brand of.  It helps to pay attention.  People like Xyloxi do.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Wow,
> 
> I excuse the God fearing post a lot, but you literally made me sick with this one.



I'm pretty sure as a married man bacon gets more good titty than you do and he can back up his philosophy.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah Mael, I forgot someone an internet warrior like yourself is really in tune with the rules, with your track record.

There isn't a single thread about feminism that you don't go on a huge rant about, and constantly complain about it. There have been plenty of threads where no one is talking about feminism, yet you still bring it up. I've already read some of your post in this thread, and like usual, you prove how disgusting you are as a person.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Yeah Mael, I forgot someone an internet warrior like yourself is really in tune with the rules, with your track record.
> 
> There isn't a single thread about feminism that you don't go on a huge rant about, and constantly complain about it. There have been plenty of threads where no one is talking about feminism, yet you still bring it up. I've already read some of your post in this thread, and like usual, you prove how disgusting you are as a person.



Well done.  I've never seen someone so thoroughly miss the point.  If you paid attention, I have raised issue that feminism is important to tackle greater issues like disparity and rape, but that this minutiae is absolutely time-wasting.  But keep going thinking I lumped it all in one bunch.  I never knew you were so unintelligent.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> I'm pretty sure as a married man bacon gets more good titty than you do and he can back up his philosophy.



 I don't even have to mock this post in order to show everyone how much of an idiot you prove yourself to be.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Wow,
> 
> I excuse the God fearing post a lot, but you literally made me sick with this one.


I think it's safe to assume that you wouldn't be pleased to see an 80 year old woman walking around with her top off.



Flow said:


> I'm under the impression if one group of people can't do it, we all can't do it.


That's incredibly naive and myopic thinking, for reasons already noted by myself and others in this thread.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Well, I praise feminism every once and awhile, to hide the fact that I'm a huge misogynist, and I have this weird dilemma against women!




You and I both know you have your problems, quit trying to cover them up.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Very erudite Mr. Basket Case.



Flow said:


> I don't even have to mock this post in order to show everyone how much of an idiot you prove yourself to be.



Actually you do.  Because so far it seems another also finds your post idiotic.

Keep trying though Flow.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow, spamming ad hominems and red herrings isn't exactly helping your credibility here.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> LesExit,
> 
> You look like you're backing down. Keep posting how you feel about this topic, at least you're right even if you are going to extremes to get your point across, unlike the rest of the guys here who constantly complain and moan about feminism every chance they get.


I'm tired now though, my rats are giving me puppy dog eyes, and my little sister just arrived and I promised I'd make brownies with her....


Mael said:


> So post nude YT vids despite the rules?


I didn't think it was bad since it was a video of a tribe, not porn  (;? ロ?) Shoot in 5th grade we watched a similar documentary with nude people. I thought NF was a bit more mature than that....lol what am I saying I've seen the people on this forum. Still I wasn't trying to be inappropriate, but my fault for neglecting rules, dumb or not.


....ima make brownies...again


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Flow, spamming ad hominems and red herrings isn't exactly helping your credibility here.



If you recall his Espionage days, he never had it.

I think bacon had a good point and Flow makes no sense criticizing it.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Flow, spamming ad hominems and red herrings isn't exactly helping your credibility here.



Would you pay attention to him if he didn't?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I think it's safe to assume that you wouldn't be pleased to see an 80 year old woman walking around with her top off.



There have been societies (some modern) where this has been done. I'm not sure what was the outcome(besides poverty) of why they chose to walk around in the wilderness showing off their dicks, their boobs, etc but it was literally the norm. 

Like I said, if one group of people can't do it, I don't think anyone should really be able to do it. 

I'd rather not see a fat guy with humongous man boobs walk around shirtless, with prince albert hair growing out of his chest/back, but I'm not going to raise that much of a damn about it.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Like I said, if one group of people can't do it, I don't think anyone should really be able to do it.



Men cannot breastfeed, therefore women cannot, especially in public.

Specifying is your friend.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Well done.  I've never seen someone so thoroughly miss the point.  If you paid attention, I have raised issue that feminism is important to tackle greater issues like disparity and rape, *but that this minutiae is absolutely time-wasting*.  But keep going thinking I lumped it all in one bunch.  I never knew you were so unintelligent.



Perhaps you view it as "time wasting" because hypocritical laws about topless women are not detrimental to you? Plus while there are larger problems feminists can tackle, that does not mean they cannot deal with smaller issues too.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Are you guys talking about ad-hominems/red herrings? 



Mael said:


> Hey Flow, know any 16 year old girls I can harass online, suck some toes, and beg for pictures from online at the moment? If not, I'm going to keep making fun of/pick on others due to my low self-esteem



Dude, get help. 





> Actually you do.



Actually, no I don't. You continue to make an embarrassment out of yourself and try your best to cover it up to save face. 



LesExit said:


> I'm tired now though, my rats are giving me puppy dog eyes, and my little sister just arrived and I promised I'd make brownies with her....



I'll take out the trash.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> There have been societies (some modern) where this has been done. I'm not sure what was the outcome(besides poverty) of why they chose to walk around in the wilderness showing off their dicks, their boobs, etc but it was literally the norm.
> 
> Like I said, if one group of people can't do it, I don't think anyone should really be able to do it.
> 
> I'd rather not see a fat guy with humongous man boobs walk around shirtless, with prince albert hair growing out of his chest/back, but I'm not going to raise that much of a damn about it.


Chances are, most people don't want to see obese guys walking around half naked either.

Want to know something though?

Men's bodies aren't seen in the U.S. as something always sexual.  With women though, their nude form is almost always seen as sexual.  Which is why suddenly legalizing toplessness of women in public is going to cause a hell of a lot more problems than it solves.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Men cannot breastfeed, therefore women cannot, especially in public.
> 
> Specifying is your friend.



Like I said, I don't even have to mock your post. 




Basilikos said:


> Chances are, most people don't want to see obese guys walking around half naked either.
> 
> Want to know something though?
> 
> Men's bodies aren't seen in the U.S. as something always sexual.  With women though, their nude form is almost always seen as sexual.  Which is why suddenly legalizing toplessness of women in public is going to cause a hell of a lot more problems than it solves.



That's something that has to be tackled is what I'm talking about, I believe how society views women/women bodies in the US is screwed. 

It's more than just a belief, it's something that a lot of people don't want to acknowledge.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Perhaps you view it as "time wasting" because hypocritical laws about topless women are not detrimental to you? Plus while there are larger problems feminists can tackle, that does not mean they cannot deal with smaller issues too.



Poor argument.

Men aren't just allowed to walk topless willy nilly into places too or even in public in some regards.  We have indecent exposure laws in place.  I certainly know being topless isn't allowed in a lot of public places including shops and eateries.

This isn't even categorically a smaller issue, it's a nonsensical issue.  You're not in some arid climate that has oppressive heat that would make any form of shirt-wearing unbearable.  No, this is Vancouver in fucking Canada of all places.  You're trying to find hypocrisy where there really isn't, because you and others are so fucking bored that you have to literally MAKE issues up.  It's like the word penmanship.  If you consider that word a small issue, get psychological help, because you have issues of your own to care about something so trite.


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Yeah Mael, I forgot someone an internet warrior like yourself is really in tune with the rules, with your track record.
> 
> There isn't a single thread about feminism that you don't go on a huge rant about, and constantly complain about it. There have been plenty of threads where no one is talking about feminism, yet you still bring it up. I've already read some of your post in this thread, and like usual, you prove how disgusting you are as a person.



Yes, Mael does have a habit of going on about SJWs and western feminism in general, radical feminism doesn't bother me as such, but I can see why it would. I'd like to bring up the thread I posted about the photojournalist getting gang raped in Mumbai, Mael wasn't all "lol SJWs need to shut up", as there's a definite need for feminism in much of the world.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Men cannot breastfeed, therefore women cannot, especially in public.
> 
> Specifying is your friend.



Actually there are men that can breastfeed.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Women get acid to the face in Afghanistan.
> 
> Cry me a fucking river about indecent exposure and a non-existent double standard.
> 
> Western feminism: Bored as Hell since 1990.



/thread

Feminism is now becoming unnecessarily petty.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Are you guys talking about ad-hominems/red herrings?
> 
> Dude, get help.



Speaking of which...you don't really quit do you?

Everyone else let it go.  Maybe you should too.  You lost.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd also like to bring up the threads where Mael constantly moans and complains about feminism and is all like, "OH, I'M JUST TALKING ABOUT THE RADICALS" 

But with his "I bet baconbits get's more pussy than you!" and making it seem as though a woman's body is some sort of trophy or points, he just slips more and more. 

-

Haha, if that's even possible.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> That's something that has to be tackled is what I'm talking about, I believe how society views women/women bodies in the US is screwed.
> 
> It's more than just a belief, it's something that a lot of people don't want to acknowledge.


Fine.  Whatever.

But suddenly legalizing public toplessness for women won't solve anything.  

Just saiyan.



Lindsay said:


> Actually there are men that can breastfeed.


A vanishingly small minority, sure.  

Anyway, it's irrelevant to his actual point.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Speaking of which...you don't really quit do you?
> 
> Everyone else let it go.  Maybe you should too.  You lost.



At the end of the day, this is just a forum. I can at least look myself in the mirror everyday.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> Yes, Mael does have a habit of going on about SJWs and western feminism in general, radical feminism doesn't bother me as such, but I can see why it would. I'd like to bring up the thread I posted about the photojournalist getting gang raped in Mumbai, Mael wasn't all "lol SJWs need to shut up", as there's a definite need for feminism in much of the world.



Flow doesn't pay attention.  He just edits my post because he's butthurt that Ari mouthed off to the mods and got permabanned and that nobody listens to his trite crusade.



Lindsay said:


> Actually there are men that can breastfeed.



Wrong, they can lactate but it's not the same and it's much rarer.  It doesn't produce the same quality that would be necessary for nursing babies.  My point was if you're going to be so blanketed in your statement that if X can't do it, nobody can, then I'd throw in breastfeeding which to many women is vital for their youth.

But I can do it one better.  Some women cannot breastfeed.  Thus nobody can now.  It's obtuse logic.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Fine.  Whatever.
> 
> But suddenly legalizing public toplessness for women won't solve anything.



If "Fine, whatever"

is all you have to say, then I'm sure the point I made didn't get to you. It's not about legalizing public toplessness as I explained to you Basil.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> I'd also like to bring up the threads where Mael constantly moans and complains about feminism and is all like, "OH, I'M JUST TALKING ABOUT THE RADICALS"
> 
> But with his "I bet baconbits get's more pussy than you!" and making it seem as though a woman's body is some sort of trophy or points, he just slips more and more.
> 
> ...



I forgot you weren't really smart...so I'll go easy on you with this one.

bacon does get his street cred as someone who knows women and is married to one.  I too have had such experience with women.

You also don't even know what my argument is as you cannot dissect it properly.  I discuss the needs to go after disparities and rape and advocate equality such as women in combat roles.  I dismiss SJW/radfem arguments such as "benevolent sexism."

But you say you look into a mirror, yet you cry about your existence like a little baby.  I'd recommend you kill yourself but I do remember what happened to Razgriez once doing that.


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> /thread
> 
> Feminism is now becoming unnecessarily petty.



No it isn't, there's still a need for feminism, particularly in the US, due to the existence of a lot of anti-women policies courtesy of the GOP.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 26, 2013)

People, please, I know these kinds of debates raise a lot of opinions and trigger a lot of emotions, but there's no need to lash out at each other personally like that. People's opinions differ, that's life, discuss them instead of each others sexual history etc. Opting for personal attacks isn't just degrading to the person on the receiving end, but to yourself, as you shouldn't have to resort to it. It does not validate your opinion any further. Keep it civil.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> If "Fine, whatever"
> 
> is all you have to say, then I'm sure the point I made didn't get to you. It's not about legalizing public toplessness as I explained to you Basil.


I understand your point just fine.

What do you want me to say then?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Basically, I'm going to type a TL;DR and try to cover up what I just said. Btw, know any women I can harass online, and get some photos of their feet from?



Dude, just stop. 



> No it isn't, there's still a need for feminism, particularly in the US, due to the existence of a lot of anti-women policies courtesy of the GOP.



Yeah, especially because of the comments in this thread. *COUGHTHETOESUCKING16YEAROLDWOMANHARASSERCOUGH*



Kind of a long cough, but yeah I'm good now.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

So it's good to know that you haven't gotten past ten years old, Flow.

Get back to us when you stop editing posts and thinking it's edgy.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, the guy who is saying "I bet he get's more boobies than you!"

Is mature enough to start saying "You act like a little kid"


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

This message is hidden because Flow is on your ignore list.


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, will you two just fuck already and get it over with?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know where that's mouth been,

Plus I'm sure he's not attracting.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

hahahaha oh god

"NYAH NYAH NYAH I CAN'T HEAR YOU NYAH NYAH NYAH NYAH"

So fucking mature!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2013)

What the fuck happened here?! 

Those chicks are wasting their time and everyone else if they think marching around topless  downtown is going to change anything.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> hahahaha oh god
> 
> "NYAH NYAH NYAH I CAN'T HEAR YOU NYAH NYAH NYAH NYAH"
> 
> So fucking mature!



Actually kiddo it was just a more reasonable way of telling you to fuck off as you don't really seem to be in the mood to want to say anything remotely intellectual and resort to ad hominem and bizarre post-editing whenever you run out of ammunition.  You have an outright inability to let anything go especially when you've been told by everyone else to just shut the fuck up and this includes your bizarre combative posts in the Convo thread and elsewhere.  I know Ari is gone, man, but you gotta move on.  We all did.

My piece of advice is this.  Make a complaint thread.  If you're basically shot down by them, move on.  That's the right thing to do.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 26, 2013)

Move to a hotter climate, just back from Spain and saw my fair share of topless women and it was like it was no big deal.

Not to mention I never saw a girl who wasn't at least a 7/10 where as in my hometown every girl is at least pear shaped or bigger.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Poor argument.
> 
> Men aren't just allowed to walk topless willy nilly into places too or even in public in some regards.



What? Men, at least in my home state, can walk "willy nilly" on public roads,  parks, beaches, etc. topless. Women on the other hand cannot.




> We have indecent exposure laws in place.  I certainly know being topless isn't allowed in a lot of public places including shops and eateries.



So? Women should be allowed to walk topless up til those points too.



> This isn't even categorically a smaller issue, it's a nonsensical issue.



Nonsensical to whom? You? Someone by which the laws are not detrimental to?



> You're not in some arid climate that has oppressive heat that would make any form of shirt-wearing unbearable.  No, this is Vancouver in fucking Canada of all places.



So? Temperature has nothing to do with inequalities in law. Also such laws also exist in arid areas.




> You're trying to find hypocrisy where there really isn't, because you and others are so fucking bored that you have to literally MAKE issues up.



Except such hypocrisy does exist. Me? How did I make this up? Let alone collaborate with someone about this?


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Actually kiddo it was just a more reasonable way of telling you to fuck off as you don't really seem to be in the mood to want to say anything remotely intellectual and resort to ad hominem and bizarre post-editing whenever you run out of ammunition.  You have an outright inability to let anything go especially when you've been told by everyone else to just shut the fuck up and this includes your bizarre combative posts in the Convo thread and elsewhere.  I know Ari is gone, man, but you gotta move on.  We all did.
> 
> My piece of advice is this.  Make a complaint thread.  If you're basically shot down by them, move on.  That's the right thing to do.



Look at Mael, spout off irrelevant crap, while trying to make up for how disgusting he is as a human being and how he humiliates himself each way he turns. 

Like I said, I can wake up and look in the mirror every day. I don't tell people to kill themselves if I get angry at them, I don't have this weird dilemma against women, I don't harass little kids online begging them for pictures, and the list goes on. 

But keep being the little kid that you are, despite the fact that you're 29 and aren't nearly as mature as your peers. Which isn't saying much. You enjoy playing ball on the court only when it's you that's 'winning'.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> What? Men, at least in my home state, can walk "willy nilly" on public roads,  parks, beaches, etc. topless. Women on the other hand cannot.
> 
> So? Women should be allowed to walk topless up til those points too.
> 
> ...



Who are these laws exactly detrimental to?  Did you ask women or did you take the words of this tiny group to represent women at large?

I guess where I am we don't have this and we have senses of shame and reason.  Even men know better than to go topless especially just waltzing around the streets.  Only running or at the pool seems to be the certifiable and understandable exceptions within the city.  You need to ask yourself, does this REALLY oppress women?  Does it deny them pay?  Does it deny them physical security?  Does it deny them legal representation?

It doesn't.  It's a few women who basically want to go topless.  Congrats.  It's not oppression.  Steubenville was an issue worth fighting for.  This isn't.  Congrats on being so bored you fight the trite.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Look at Mael, spout off irrelevant crap, while trying to make up for how disgusting he is as a human being and how he humiliates himself each way he turns.
> 
> Like I said, I can wake up and look in the mirror every day. I don't tell people to kill themselves if I get angry at them, I don't have this weird dilemma against women, I don't harass little kids online begging them for pictures, and the list goes on.
> 
> But keep being the little kid that you are, despite the fact that you're 29 and aren't nearly as mature as your peers. Which isn't saying much. You enjoy playing ball on the court only when it's you that's 'winning'.



 Who does he harass for pics? 

Other than that, he does make a lot of good points about clothes and tits. I'm ok with tits being out though.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 26, 2013)

Women and their demand to be equal. 

I find it funny how women want to be equal to men yet expect us to open doors for them and pay for dinner. They want the same rights and pay men get, but still want men to treat them special. Oh the double standards.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

^ So fucking true!

I'm sure your generalizations are accurate.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Women and their demand to be equal.
> 
> I find it funny how women want to be equal to men yet expect us to open doors for them and pay for dinner. They want the same rights and pay men get, but still want men to treat them special. Oh the double standards.



Equal pay across all sectors is retarded. Paying men equal to women for social care is plain dumb since women are naturally better. Paying women equal to men in sports and the military is dumb since men's sports generate more viewers thus more money and usually men are better fighters, though not in all areas of combat.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

_Woah_, it god mad personal up in here while I was making some brownies!!


James Bond said:


> Move to a hotter climate, just back from Spain and saw my fair share of topless women and it was like it was no big deal.
> 
> Not to mention I never saw a girl who wasn't at least a 7/10 where as in my hometown every girl is at least pear shaped or bigger.


My art history teacher went somewhere...I forget o_o...Might've been Spain I don't know, but ya it was a place with a hotter climate and she said its was stunning how many woman she saw topless walking about, but even more stunning how no one paid them mind. and it was just normal. We talked a lot about Minoan culture and how a normal dress left an open space for breasts to just hang out. Also how we may have questioned them and been like "How are you walking around like that, don't you feel exposedO_o?" and how they'd probably respond, "How are you walking around like that, don't you feel hot? O_o?" XD

Human culture is such an amazing expansive thing...


Sifus said:


> Women and their demand to be equal.
> 
> I find it funny how women want to be equal to men yet expect us to open doors for them and pay for dinner. They want the same rights and pay men get, but still want men to treat them special. Oh the double standards.


I feel like this photo is relevant 
Women really shouldn't expect special treatment, that is a double standard. Many do, however many also don't. I am a women who doesn't, I hope women who do believe this become a small percentage one day.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

If you're going to say "women aren't better combatants than men in the military", then take any MOS that isn't combat related and either bust the pay down, or pay people in the Infantry/Combat MOS's more. 

I mean never mind, what you said is completely idiotic so I don't have to try to..

lol


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> I feel like this photo is relevant
> Women really shouldn't expect special treatment, that is a double standard. Many do, however many also don't. I am a women who doesn't, I hope women who do believe this become a small percentage one day.



no, tell whoever made that photo that it isn't gender equality, it's called *being human.*

cant believe this thread is still going tho


----------



## Sifus (Aug 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> ^ So fucking true!
> 
> I'm sure your generalizations are accurate.



Of course not all women are like that; I would say most are however.


Whenever I date a girl it's the same thing.

I pay for the movie ticket
I pay for breakfast /lunch/dinner
I drive them to work/college/home
I hold doors for them

List goes on and on. What do I get in return? Certainly not sex

Don't take that last sentence seriously.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Who are these laws exactly detrimental to?



Let's see... a tiny bit over half the population.



> Did you ask women or did you take the words of this tiny group to represent women at large?



When did I claim the protesting women represented women as a whole?



> I guess where I am we don't have this and we have senses of shame and reason.



Why should women be ashamed of having a chest? Or men for that matter?



> Even men know better than to go topless especially just waltzing around the streets. Only running or at the pool seems to be the certifiable and understandable exceptions within the city.



I believe you live in Boston. Which is comparatively frigid to the humid summers in the coastal plains of North Carolina.



> You need to ask yourself, does this REALLY oppress women?  Does it deny them pay?  Does it deny them physical security?  Does it deny them legal representation?



It denies women equal application of laws.



> It doesn't.  It's a few women who basically want to go topless.  Congrats.  It's not oppression.



The dictionary disagrees with you. Oppression:  1a. "unjust or cruel exercise of authority or power". Unequal treatment under the law is unjust and therefore such laws are oppressive by definition. 



> Steubenville was an issue worth fighting for.  This isn't.  Congrats on being so bored you fight the trite.



Nice to know that fighting discriminatory inequities of laws are not worth fighting against.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Quit trying to play it off Sifus.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Whatever Lindsay.  Get back to us when this equates to acid attacks in Afghanistan.

Hint: 5-letter word that rhymes with "lever."


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Hint: Ignorant, childish, problematic. 


Hm.

Think I did that wrong.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Chances are, most people don't want to see obese guys walking around half naked either.
> 
> Want to know something though?
> 
> Men's bodies aren't seen in the U.S. as something always sexual.  With women though, their nude form is almost always seen as sexual.  Which is why suddenly legalizing toplessness of women in public is going to cause a hell of a lot more problems than it solves.



Do they see nude life drawings as sexual? Do they see women breastfeeding as sexual? Do they see that documentary as sexual? Besides, just because something is legal doesn't mean people actually have to do it. The vast majority of people will choose not to due to the reasons you have outlined.


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 26, 2013)

Blue said:


> The short answer is:
> Because nobody reasonable cares about men being topless.
> 
> The long answer is:
> You may have a point, so instead of angering, dismaying, and confusing 99% of both men and women by suddenly allowing female toplessness, let's make tops mandatory for both genders.


Yeah this.


Mochi said:


> I don't know any women who would want to walk topless outside...
> wtf, who wants to see old saggy boobs..


[YOUTUBE]vZimmZ4nCzw[/YOUTUBE]
Is this better?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 26, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> Wow, will you two just fuck already and get it over with?



This. 

Although the tension is about 95% of Cafe content.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Or we stop being stupid about the human body and just realise being naked isnt going to hurt anyone and allow women to be topless.



Pretty much this.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> no, tell whoever made that photo that it isn't gender equality, it's called *being human.*
> 
> cant believe this thread is still going tho


I think that picture was implying how we judge men and women's characters instead. How many see men as simple, soley sex-driven animals, and women as these tender loving things, with absolutely no sex-drive. Women shouldn't preach equality between the sexes and still see men as the above and they shouldn't _expect_ them to do things like "pay" and "open doors" just because they have a penis. 

Though of course we won't ever be able to have things _totally_ equal because of clear biological differences. Pregnancy, strength, etc, however we can work on making what we can equal.

It's the boobs, they drag people in...



Subarashii said:


> [YOUTUBE]vZimmZ4nCzw[/YOUTUBE]
> Is this better?


That was....so...majestic...o____o


----------



## dynasaur (Aug 26, 2013)

My great great...Grandmothers were topless...and it was acceptable, but my culture has changed. A girl/women being topless is seen as uncivilized nao... 


Also a girl/women being topless is not the same as a boy/man being topless...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 26, 2013)

EVERY ONE OF THESE WOMEN IS LIKE A ROSA PARKS IF SHE DECIDED TO TAKE HER TOP OFF ON THE BUS INSTEAD OF SIT DOWN. 

WHATEVER DAY THE TOPLESS MARCH HAPPENNED WAS A DAY CHANGE HAPPENNED. HISTORY WILL FOREVER BE MARKED THAT DAY IN VANCOUVER. FOREVER.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Codea said:


> My great great...Grandmothers were topless...and it was acceptable, but my culture has changed. A girl/women being topless is seen as uncivilized nao...
> 
> 
> Also a girl/women being topless is not the same as a boy/man being topless...



You're a traitor to wimminz nao, Codea.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> EVERY ONE OF THESE WOMEN IS LIKE A ROSA PARKS IF SHE DECIDED TO TAKE HER TOP OFF ON THE BUS INSTEAD OF SIT DOWN.
> 
> WHATEVER DAY THE TOPLESS MARCH HAPPENNED WAS A DAY CHANGE HAPPENNED. HISTORY WILL FOREVER BE MARKED THAT DAY IN VANCOUVER. FOREVER.


Can't tell if sarcastic or just drank 5 red bulls O____O


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Whatever Lindsay.  Get back to us when this equates to acid attacks in Afghanistan.
> 
> Hint: 5-letter word that rhymes with "lever."



An appalling application of logic. One could use it to dismiss a great number of unjust and/or ghastly actions simply because some other act is more terrifying.


----------



## navy (Aug 26, 2013)

Women should be allowed to go topless legally. Just dont complain about what males will do.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> An appalling application of logic. One could use it to dismiss a great number of unjust and/or ghastly actions simply because some other act is more terrifying.



But nothing in this is unjust or ghastly.  That's the point.  It's taking an actual evil to point out the stupidity in a lesser point.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> _Woah_, it god mad personal up in here while I was making some brownies!!
> My art history teacher went somewhere...I forget o_o...Might've been Spain I don't know, but ya it was a place with a hotter climate and she said its was stunning how many woman she saw topless walking about, but even more stunning how no one paid them mind. and it was just normal. We talked a lot about Minoan culture and how a normal dress left an open space for breasts to just hang out. Also how we may have questioned them and been like "How are you walking around like that, don't you feel exposedO_o?" and how they'd probably respond, "How are you walking around like that, don't you feel hot? O_o?" XD
> 
> Human culture is such an amazing expansive thing...
> ...



Women are disproportinately more attractive than men. And I know you can't honesty disagree.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2013)

navy said:


> Women should be allowed to go topless legally. Just dont complain about what males will do.


Because expecting men to be responsible for their own actions is asking too much. 

Seriously. what the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Feminism



*looks at username*


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> But nothing in this is unjust or ghastly.  That's the point.  It's taking an actual evil to point out the stupidity in a lesser point.



Unequal application of the law, to detriment of women, is not unjust to you Mael?


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because expecting men to be responsible for their own actions is asking too much.
> 
> Seriously. what the fuck is wrong with you people?



Blame the evil, slutty women for tempting men as they're not wearing tube socks and trench coats in summer!


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

navy said:


> Women should be allowed to go topless legally. Just dont complain about what males will do.


W-what  (;? ロ?)? Dude...how can you say that? I don't care what women are dressed as...if a man/women/whatever harms them in any way for doing something which harms no one, they have _every_ right to complain.



♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Women are disproportinately more attractive than men. And I know you can't honesty disagree.


Except to people not attracted to them. Of course _I_ can't disagree...I love ladies pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> Blame the evil, slutty women for tempting men as they're not wearing tube socks and trench coats in summer!


I expect no better from NF.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the point of this discussion should be that all men are evil. They masterbate a lot and only think about food and sex. Those are all the signs of an evil human being. Oh yes and they have a strange obsession with female angelic body. It's scary.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

Normality said:


> I think the point of this discussion should be that all men are evil. *They masterbate a lot and only think about food and sex.* Those are all the signs of an evil human being. Oh yes and they have a strange obsession with female angelic body. It's scary.



Feel, eat and fuck = Alive


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 26, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I expect no better from NF.


Seriously, who the hell does Jello think she is not defending women's rights in here? 


LesExit said:


> W-what  (;? ロ?)? Dude...how can you say that? I don't care what women are dressed as...if a man/women/whatever harms them in any way for doing something which harms no one, they have _every_ right to complain.



Welcome to the Caf?.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Unequal application of the law, to detriment of women, is not unjust to you Mael?



Get back to me when it denies you education, a voice, the ability to vote/run for office, ownership of property, running of office, equal pay, and so on.  Until then, it's a paper cut.

Seriously you're like the kid crying that she didn't get a specific Barbie next to the war orphan.  I couldn't even call a bank who could loan me a fuck to give.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Get back to me when it denies you education, a voice, the ability to vote/run for office, ownership of property, running of office, equal pay, and so on.  Until then, it's a paper cut.
> 
> Seriously you're like the kid crying that she didn't get a specific Barbie next to the war orphan.  I couldn't even call a bank who could loan me a fuck to give.



This is a really good post.


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 26, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Am I the only sort of conservative asshole here who believes no one should allowed to walk around topless in public?
> 
> Its disgusting to see men topless in the summer. How primitive.




No you aren't the only one. I don't appreciate topless men or women.



LesExit said:


> I still don't get how it can be legal for a man to be topless but not a woman. It really is a double-standard that makes no sense. Get rid of it, "Oh but I don't want my children exposed to that!" ugh whatever get over it. It's a shame just how _ashamed_ society is of the human body. I mean just...whatever. If I saw a women topless walking down the street I'd probably feel a bit awkward, but thats cause I've been raised to feel awkward about it. People will get over it in time.



Your argument is so vague and broad that it could be applied to anything that society considers inappropriate or taboo.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Get back to me when it denies you education, a voice, the ability to vote/run for office, ownership of property, running of office, equal pay, and so on.  Until then, it's a paper cut.
> 
> Seriously you're like the kid crying that she didn't get a specific Barbie next to the war orphan.  I couldn't even call a bank who could loan me a fuck to give.




Is that your attempt to evade my question? Let me ask you again: "Unequal application of the law, to detriment of women, is not unjust to you Mael?". It is not a very difficult question to answer I find. Yet if necessary I can create multiple choices for you.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Does this thread need to be 11 pages?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Anyone of us feeling uncomfortable or awkward about it has nothing to do with anything. I myself have no interest in walking around topless. Many women however would like to have the ability to legally just like men, whether anyone wants to acknowledge those women exist or not. If it is legal for men it should also be legal for women. It's really not complicated.
> 
> I would assume I am the minority XD since we've grown up in a society where we've been taught to view a topless man as OK, but not a topless women. I don't care, people will still hold these views for along time, and perhaps in the future the majority of people will will see a topless women as perfectly acceptable just like men. I would like to see a change society where people aren't so shocked and embarrassed by the human body in the future, so if my views are weird I'm perfectly alright with that.
> 
> ...



I got no problems with it honestly >;] free porn, free porn everywhere. XD


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

starr said:


> *looks at username*


I had this same reaction XD


Xyloxi said:


> Blame the evil, slutty women for tempting men as they're not wearing tube socks and trench coats in summer!


....never would I have thought...I was...slutty :33


BeBreezy said:


> Your argument is so vague and broad that it could be applied to anything that society considers inappropriate or taboo.


Did you say this already ? Or maybe it was someone else. How could that be applied to anything? People find it extremely inappropriate for people to go around with bats smashing children's heads. Even if it became commonly accepted somehow in some screwed up future society o___o People would without a doubt begin to see it as wrong. This isn't anything crazy, this is women being able to be bare-chested just like men can in public XD It's just people getting over some extra breast tissue, and to stop seeing breasts as solely sexual things, because they're not.


TittyNipple said:


> Does this thread need to be 11 pages?


No, definitely needs to be 13 at least 


Kyokkai said:


> I got no problems with it honestly >;] free porn, free porn everywhere. XD


mmmm dat sexy grandma porn >u>


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Get back to me when it denies you education, a voice, the ability to vote/run for office, ownership of property, running of office, equal pay, and so on.  Until then, it's a paper cut.
> 
> Seriously you're like the kid crying that she didn't get a specific Barbie next to the war orphan.  I couldn't even call a bank who could loan me a fuck to give.



Golden post by the way. I tip my imaginary hat to you.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Is that your attempt to evade my question? Let me ask you again: "Unequal application of the law, to detriment of women, is not unjust to you Mael?". It is not a very difficult question to answer I find. Yet if necessary I can create multiple choices for you.



Then allow me to answer like this since you're clearly unable to see where I'm getting at.

It is 100% relative to the overall consequence of the way of life of the average woman.  This law, which apparently just doesn't allow women to walk around with their tits out, impacts a very tiny amount in the way of life of the average woman.  It does not inhibit the ability to enjoy any of the basic rights afforded to them as per the Canadian (or American) legislature nor does this put them in any sort of physical danger.  

So in this case, this law is so inconsequential to the basic liberties and lifestyle of the average woman that getting all up in arms over it by a very select minority is completely moot.  If that minority is so upset by it, there are establishments called nudist colonies.  Judging by the complete lack of rallying around this in Canada or elsewhere, I'd say there are bigger fish to fry.

So there's your answer.  This law is so inconsequential and so uncontroversial that is does not really inhibit any basic liberty of the Western woman that people like Susan B. Anthony fought for in the past.  It's not really unjust because there's no glaring injustice to be seen or to be suffered upon women as a collective whole, especially since the majority of women seem to either a.) not feel oppressed or b.) simply not give a shit.  It does not give men the green light to conduct violence on them or to try them on false charges.  It doesn't mutilate women on flimsy pretext.  Your excuse of it being North Carolina is fucking absurd.  I already have a low opinion of the American South.  Don't make it any worse.

Thank you.  Good night.


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Why are people even taking Mael seriously?

His main arguments-no lol, his main rebuttal is 

"Well, you guys don't have it as bad as others, so shut up!" 

You would think by his post earlier talking about 'how getting boobies solidifies your level in life', would just make you throw his 'arguments' out the window, and probably point to the direction that even he himself doesn't care about the way of life for women in Afghanistan and is just bringing it up to keep on complaining about western feminism.


----------



## navy (Aug 26, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because expecting men to be responsible for their own actions is asking too much.
> 
> Seriously. what the fuck is wrong with you people?



Men are still responsible for their actions. Just dont have high expectations those actions will all be good.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Aug 26, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Is that your attempt to evade my question? Let me ask you again: "Unequal application of the law, to detriment of women, is not unjust to you Mael?". It is not a very difficult question to answer I find. Yet if necessary I can create multiple choices for you.



Mael's answer to your question is quite obvious. Your intentions are quite clear at this point. Your post really contributes nothing to your point because if you had bothered to read Mael's posts or even tried to understand his stance, you would not have asked that so... eloquently. 

I too can play this game:

In this instance, there would never be an "equal application of the law" here because unlike men of reasonable weight, women grow bags of fat on their chest, irrespective of their weight. I suggest that we let flat women and men of reasonable weight go topless if they desire it so. Women and men with moobs will have to cover up. 





Please tell me again how this would be detrimental to women? 

My stance... y'all fuckers cover up.


----------



## Blue (Aug 26, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> Unequal application of the law, to detriment of women, is not unjust to you Mael?



Men can go topless.

Women can avoid being drafted for war.


----------



## navy (Aug 26, 2013)

Women drafted?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> mmmm dat sexy grandma porn >u>



Yeah my luck that'll be the majority of the women that take advantage of it ;P  

You're lesbian right? Sorry if I'm wrong I thought you said it somewhere though.. 

Do you think the bare chest of women being common will make them less attractive over time? I think that might happen overtime.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 26, 2013)

navy said:


> Women drafted?


The horror! This is the end of the world, they will drag the troops down and distract them from shooting the enemy. /sarc

Men could stop being such a pussy about the female body and girls in general, and we wouldn't have to put up with idiocy like that.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The horror! This is the end of the world, they will drag the troops down and distract them from shooting the enemy. /sarc
> 
> Men should stop being such a pussy about the female body.



What are you complaining about?  Women are going into combat roles.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Get back to me when it denies you education, a voice, the ability to vote/run for office, ownership of property, running of office, equal pay, and so on.  Until then, it's a paper cut.
> 
> Seriously you're like the kid crying that she didn't get a specific Barbie next to the war orphan.  I couldn't even call a bank who could loan me a fuck to give.


The thing is that this is the problem with that kind of shit, you can't say "well you've got enough rights for now". Sure progress is being made but there's no reason women shouldn't be able to go topless. 

And lol at White Tiger upset by men being topless in public. Maybe he should live in a fucking cave.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing is that this is the problem with that kind of shit, you can't say "well you've got enough rights for now". Sure progress is being made but there's no reason women shouldn't be able to go topless.



But that's just it.  There's no reason to think this is pressing or there's a slippery slope with this.  I also like to think of it for the sake of decency.  And maybe it's just that I don't trust straight men, and lesbians, to do the right thing if such a move was made.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Yeah my luck that'll be the majority of the women that take advantage of it ;P
> 
> You're lesbian right? Sorry if I'm wrong I thought you said it somewhere though..
> 
> Do you think the bare chest of women being common will make them less attractive over time? I think that might happen overtime.


Hehe...I can see my grandma now...

I am a lesbian yes (ﾉ?▽?)ﾉ

Perhaps not less attractive, I mean I don't know...I guess the flare of them would go down, but for me theres not too much of a flare already. I see boobs all the time (friends, changing room) and I'm usually just like "Huh, boobs."...but if it's a girl I like I'm like, "OH, BOOBS! " Thats not every girl I see though...it's like...a few. So seeing even more boobies I would probably feel the same. Most I just would see as jiggly tissues, but then certain girls I'm like "boobies!" I'm not even sure what I'm sayin right now XD


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Aug 26, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Am I the only sort of conservative asshole here who believes no one should allowed to walk around topless in public?
> 
> Its disgusting to see men topless in the summer. How primitive.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> Hehe...I can see my grandma now...
> 
> I am a lesbian yes (ﾉ?▽?)ﾉ
> 
> Perhaps not less attractive, I mean I don't know...I guess the flare of them would go down, but for me theres not too much of a flare already. I see boobs all the time (friends, changing room) and I'm usually just like "Huh, boobs."...but if it's a girl I like I'm like, "OH, BOOBS! " Thats not every girl I see though...it's like...a few. So seeing even more boobies I would probably feel the same. Most I just would see as jiggly tissues, but then certain girls I'm like "boobies!" I'm not even sure what I'm sayin right now XD



No this time I understand exactly what you mean. Excellent point, the girl you love will always have some flare to dat chest 8D


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Another reason I oppose this.

Breasts are sacred.  If women were to continuously be topless, they'd only be commonplace and lose their status as beloved chest pillows for men and chesticles for lesbians. 

Some of you would condemn humanity just like that.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate men with hairy curly chest hairs. Yuck. Or guys with really bad back hair. *pukes*

Men need to wear shirts too. Especially the fat ones. Unless you have a sexy ass body you better keep that shirt on.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2013)

Normality said:


> I hate men with hairy curly chest hairs. Yuck. Or guys with really bad back hair. *pukes*
> 
> Men need to wear shirts too. Especially the fat ones. Unless you have a sexy ass body you better keep that shirt on.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUkXLw-uGHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> No this time I understand exactly what you mean. Excellent point, the girl you love will always have some flare to dat chest 8D


yuuuup  Now if I can only get the guts to ask her out (」ﾟヘﾟ)」It's so hard....her chest...it's just overflowing with flare, but not as much as her eyes...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

How the hell did this thread get over 200 posts? And it has 21 viewers as though it's the best news thread of the week!


----------



## dynasaur (Aug 26, 2013)

This thread...


> CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 25 (15 MEMBERS AND 10 GUESTS)
> Codea*, ♚Sōsuke Aizen♚, superbatman86, Kyokkai, Ayanli, MegaultraHay, the_symbol_of_rebirth, AlphaRooster, dmaster2, Al Mudaari, MYJC



How about Western feminists encourage more women into the sciences and engineering fields(Which are usually male dominated and women in these fields is seriously lacking).


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 26, 2013)

Codea said:


> This thread...
> 
> 
> How about Western feminists encourage more women into the sciences and engineering fields(Which are usually male dominated and women in these fields is seriously lacking).



Lots of women study psychology. Unfortunately most psychologists I hear about are men... so I wonder where the hell the women go to after getting their degrees. More women need to become politicians because they're kinder and more women need to become bankers.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Aug 26, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> How the hell did this thread get over 200 posts? And it has 21 viewers as though it's the best news thread of the week!



feminism thread.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> How the hell did this thread get over 200 posts? And it has 21 viewers as though it's the best news thread of the week!


Cause boobs (?ー｀)


----------



## Garcher (Aug 26, 2013)

Feminism 

head->desk


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> yuuuup  Now if I can only get the guts to ask her out (」ﾟヘﾟ)」It's so hard....her chest...it's just overflowing with flare, but not as much as her eyes...



Hey hey.. I don't wanna hear none of that >;] You got this. 

You saw what you want now go get it!


----------



## LesExit (Aug 26, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Hey hey.. I don't wanna hear none of that >;] You got this.
> 
> You saw what you want now go get it!


TMI sowwy 

You're right...Ima do it! IMA DO IT! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 ...I'm totally never gonna do it... Your encouragement means a lot though


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Mael said:


> Another reason I oppose this.
> 
> Breasts are sacred.  If women were to continuously be topless, they'd only be commonplace and lose their status as beloved chest pillows for men and chesticles for lesbians.
> 
> Some of you would condemn humanity just like that.



The most creepy/fucked up thing about this, you aren't even being sarcastic.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 26, 2013)

And not one single shot of the goods, that's the biggest travesty here.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

LesExit said:


> TMI sowwy
> 
> You're right...Ima do it! IMA DO IT!
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 I gave it a shot you wouldn't be the only one to not do something like that. It's happened to me too, turns out that girl would have been a terrible match for me anyways.


----------



## DaKakz (Aug 26, 2013)

Ceria said:


> And not one single shot of the goods, that's the biggest travesty here.




It's sexist to take a picture of them for sexual reasonz son!!!1


----------



## kluang (Aug 26, 2013)

Feminist should look at the Minangkabau culture where women holds the power.  They are leaders they own the lands and whenthe parents died they have the priority in heritage.  They take more then the male.

And they wondered why most men doesn't want to marry a Minangkabau woman.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Normality said:


> I hate men with hairy curly chest hairs. Yuck. Or guys with really bad back hair. *pukes*
> 
> Men need to wear shirts too. Especially the fat ones. Unless you have a sexy ass body you better keep that shirt on.



It's all about you, isn't it? This is the rank narcissism present in the way most modern feminists think. Unable to even tangentially consider a discussion about anything outside of their personal preferences.



baconbits said:


> Second, I don't get this pretending that women and men's bodies are equal and have an equal effect on the opposite sex.  Maybe its just me but most women don't go around trying to look at pictures of men showing their dicks.  On the other hand this forum is filled with men who want to see women naked and search for those pictures online.  People need to stop reacting as if the male and female bodies are the same and reaction to them should be the same.  They aren't and they won't.  That's not sexism, that's just reality.



This guy has the right idea.

You people can continue believing that the differences between men and women are fiction created by society, while covering your ears and screaming to cover up the sound of reality destroying that notion. The first thing that women would need when given the right to parade around without shirts on is an increase in male protection.



Codea said:


> How about Western feminists encourage more women into the sciences and engineering fields(Which are usually male dominated and women in these fields is seriously lacking).



I once had a woman give me this little speech, and when she was done talking I asked her what her major was, she said it was sociology... 

Why do we urgently need women to join these fields? If that was the case why don't they just join them? We don't desperately need anyone anywhere that they don't want to be out of some strange moral obligation.

I took a Critical Race Theory class in college, and during a presentation on the lack of diversity in the professors at the school they claimed there was only one LGBT professor on staff. I inquired into the political/philosophical views of said professor. They gave me a blank stare and said it was very important to increase the sexual orientation diversity on the staff.

I responded if you judge people on the content of their character, what matters most is the diversity of ideas. A group of four white males, one a communist, one a libertarian, one a conservative and one an anarchist will produce more intellectual content than a black male, lesbian, Asian transsexual and poor Hispanic who are all solid liberals. The blank stares I received were telling. Narcissistic diversity only considers immutable characteristics, real diversity values mutable characteristics over immutable ones – without ignoring the contributions race, class or sex might bring.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

DaKakz said:


> It's sexist to take a picture of them for sexual reasonz son!!!1



Is that what you call it? I call it a waste >;P Tits... tits everywhere and no pics!


----------



## Kanga (Aug 26, 2013)

kluang said:


> Feminist should look at the Minangkabau culture where women holds the power.  They are leaders they own the lands and whenthe parents died they have the priority in heritage.  They take more then the male.
> 
> And they wondered why most men doesn't want to marry a Minangkabau woman.



God forbid if a woman holds more power, for she runs the risk of being a spinster for the rest of her life. 

With divorce rates, and their costs still on the rise globally. I say screw it. 

Women of Minangkabau, carry on with your iron fists.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 26, 2013)

Ceria said:


> And not one single shot of the goods, that's the biggest travesty here.


I hear theres a lot of the goods in ecchi mangas like To LOVE-Ru Darkness, Change123, and so on. My fav ecchi manga so far is Change123; in one scene there's a guy who had his penor sliced in two... she visited him while still in hospital, but the conversation ended on a bad note, so she lifted her shirt and his stitches came undone. Wouldn't have happened if girls were allowed to be topless. 

I'd link to a page, but you know this boards backwards policy when it comes to linking to content or anything with the H word in it. (imo linking is not the same as showing)


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Aug 27, 2013)

Lolz.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 27, 2013)

Flashing boobs will give woman equal rights? Why didn't we do it in the first place instead of giving them right to education, run for office, ownership of property and so on. I mean we would see their boobs juggling all the time.Also someone said about public sex should be allowed in the thread.We wouldn't have to buy porn anymore.So why didn't we?

Middle East is stuck at Middle age but Westerns are going back to old age society value while progressing in future.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 27, 2013)

can't believe a thread about boobs reached 13 pages


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 27, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> can't believe a thread about boobs reached 13 pages


Boobs that Lina Inverse wishes she had.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 27, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> can't believe a thread about boobs reached 13 pages


Can we make it 14....


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 27, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Boobs that Lina Inverse wishes she had.



BA-DUM-TISH


----------



## Roman (Aug 27, 2013)

Kirito said:


> because men never needed bras in the past, present, and future. we didnt "need" to accept men walking around topless, its a fact of life. bras were created to support womens boobs because they didnt want the things flopping all over the place. some women even want them because their knockers are too big and painful to not have bras around, what more if theyre breastfeeding. its only fashion through time that dictated showing breasts is shameful.
> 
> if you wanna blame someone, blame the fashion industry. men want to see topless women too if thats a thing.



Fact of life you say? Ancient cultures and even some modern ones particularly in Africa pay no mind to topless women and if they don't get along, it's for reasons to do with anything other than what you might call public indecency.

The fact is, topless women being frowned upon is a very male-oriented law because it's considered sexually arousing (and I'm not gonna pretend I don't find that to be the case for myself because I sure as hell do in most cases). But the reason we find it sexually arousing is because that's how we've been raised and nothing else.



Dastan said:


> Flashing boobs will give woman equal rights? Why didn't we do it in the first place instead of giving them right to education, run for office, ownership of property and so on. I mean we would see their boobs juggling all the time.Also someone said about public sex should be allowed in the thread.We wouldn't have to buy porn anymore.So why didn't we?
> 
> Middle East is stuck at Middle age but Westerns are going back to old age society value while progressing in future.



This I can also agree with. While I also don't think I find much sense in the lack of legality of topless women, topless protests like these aren't going to really accomplish much of anything compared to equal rights in education, property, politics, etc. Bare breasts are already legal in BC to begin with.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 27, 2013)

Why can't stuff like that happen where I live?


----------



## Greedy master (Aug 27, 2013)

Boobs are not enough to convert me in feminism , i wanna see them ALL , march naked please.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Fact of life you say? Ancient cultures and even some modern ones particularly in Africa pay no mind to topless women and if they don't get along, it's for reasons to do with anything other than what you might call public indecency.



why, are you african?

african cultures in modern times too have female circumcision. aka putting a ring through a woman's clit. you want that? ancient cultures say that when a woman has her period, she is ready to be married. you want that? lots of pedophilia going on yo.

lets not run wild here and base it on people who are very far from our culture. fact is people with the faintest inkling of civilization have had clothes.



that ancient sumerian shit right there. dont act like because some people act primitive we're gonna follow their example too. clothes have been there and always will be there since written history.



Freedan said:


> The fact is, topless women being frowned upon is a very male-oriented law because it's considered sexually arousing (and I'm not gonna pretend I don't find that to be the case for myself because I sure as hell do in most cases). But the reason we find it sexually arousing is because that's how we've been raised and nothing else.



it's a male-oriented law that prevents guys from doing shit to women. going topless encourages these acts. theres only 2 ways one can go from here, change the entire mindset of half the earth's gender or just go the way you were. if you're aiming for the first option because youre blmaing society for making breasts sexually arousing, well its your opinion.


----------



## LesExit (Aug 27, 2013)

Kirito said:


> why, are you african?
> 
> african cultures in modern times too have female circumcision. aka putting a ring through a woman's clit. you want that? ancient cultures say that when a woman has her period, she is ready to be married. you want that? lots of pedophilia going on yo.
> 
> ...


So a woman being able to take off her shirt cause it's hot and be bare-chested just like a man can is considered primitive? No ones trying to eradicate clothing (;? ロ?) I like clothes...:3 I'm also still not getting the whole circumcision thing, I don't get how parents should be allowed to change their sons weewees like that.

Have you also ever thought that the likeliness of a man raping a women actually has much more to do with the culture he's raised in, and how he's been taught to view and treat women rather then whether or not her breasts are out in the open constantly? Since clearly there are cultures with higher reports of rape with women who cover up more than women in in other cultures with much lower reports of rape. Breasts can be sexual things, but they're not _solely_ sexual things, the female body isn't a solely sexual thing. I hope that future societies will better realize this, and will further treat each others bodies with respect, but in order for them to do this we do have to take some steps now ourselves. Thats just what I'd like in the future.


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2013)

Kirito said:


> why, are you african?
> 
> african cultures in modern times too have female circumcision. aka putting a ring through a woman's clit. you want that? ancient cultures say that when a woman has her period, she is ready to be married. you want that? lots of pedophilia going on yo.
> 
> lets not run wild here and base it on people who are very far from our culture. fact is people with the faintest inkling of civilization have had clothes.


This post is one giant straw man.

The argument is that the idea that breasts are sex objects and should therefore be hidden is cultural and not part of some biological predisposition. The evidence supporting that is that early man and later on, early civilization, allowed women to walk around bare-breasted.



Kirito said:


> lets not run wild here and base it on people who are very far from our culture. fact is people with the faintest inkling of civilization have had clothes.


Again, straw man. Nobody said anything about clothes in general. The discussion is about women being topless.

The Egyptians, the Greeks, and the Romans all allowed women to be bare-breasted. The latter, specifically, viewed breasts as a symbol of maternity and motherhood and not necessarily as a sex object.

In fact, Roman erotica often featured women covered, simply because breasts were not the object of desire and otherwise irrelevant.

Again, evidence that leans toward it being cultural and a product of socialization, not some inherent predisposition causes men to go wild at the sight of a bare-breasted woman.


----------



## Talia00 (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh my fucking... 



> african cultures in modern times too have female circumcision. aka putting a ring through a woman's clit. you want that? ancient cultures say that when a woman has her period, she is ready to be married. you want that? lots of pedophilia going on yo.




Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 27, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Fact of life you say? Ancient cultures and even some modern ones particularly in Africa pay no mind to topless women and if they don't get along, it's for reasons to do with anything other than what you might call public indecency.
> 
> The fact is, topless women being frowned upon is a very male-oriented law because it's considered sexually arousing (and I'm not gonna pretend I don't find that to be the case for myself because I sure as hell do in most cases). *But the reason we find it sexually arousing is because that's how we've been raised and nothing else.*


If you will allow me to nitpick a bit..... 

Men have found women's bodies sexually attractive ever since human beings first appeared.  I can tell you from experience that I didn't need anyone to teach me that the female form is a masterpiece, the artistry of God, erotic, very beautiful, etc.  I discovered that on my own.  It's not like I or any other guy was brainwashed or something as your statement insinuates.

Be careful not to stress political correctness to the point where you undermine the reality biology plays in all of this.

Just because there are regions of the world where it's the social norm for the girls and women to be topless in public doesn't mean that the men there don't find the female body appealing.  The key here is context.  For them, breasts are not sexual in all contexts.  So if people want to have it be acceptable for girls and women to be topless in public here in the U.S., you'll have to somehow steer public thinking in the direction of contextualized sexualization of breasts.

/ nitpick 



LesExit said:


> I'm also still not getting the whole circumcision thing, I don't get how parents should be allowed to change their sons weewees like that.


Different subject.  

But I'm a circumcised male, and I don't feel violated or oppressed because my parents decided to get me circumcised earlier in life.  I've never understood why some people get all passionate and riled up over something so jawdroppingly trivial.  It just goes to show how spoiled we are and thus how skewed a perspective we have on what's really important.  Even though I live in the U.S., I still really have to laugh at the myopic views of so many people living in first world countries.


----------



## Blue (Aug 27, 2013)

Island said:


> This post is one giant straw man.
> 
> The argument is that the idea that breasts are sex objects and should therefore be hidden is cultural and not part of some biological predisposition. The evidence supporting that is that early man and later on, early civilization, allowed women to walk around bare-breasted.



You have to admit there is an enormous predisposition towards modesty extending to the breasts in any and all cultures. I can count on one hand the number of bronze age societies I know about that considered bare breasts acceptable. It's not simply an Indo-European construct that spread. 

You might as well say that clothing in general is cultural. It is, except in such places as it's necessary (northern climes) but there is such an ubiquitous predisposition towards it it's not worth talking about in terms of culture but rather terms of human nature.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Aug 27, 2013)

You can't go by the fact that in primitive cultures the women go topless. In some of those cultures all the men wear is a long reed jammed on their dick, tied on with a string around their waist. I _really_ don't want to see guys walking around town dressed like that. 


Guys in favor of this really don't care about gender equality. They just want to see boobs.


The women who are likely to go topless are the ones you won't want to see. There will probably be a few exibitionist type women.  Mostly it will be old saggy women who won't give a shit who looks, and, of course, who is always the least covered up person at Wally-World? Some 500lb woman who's so fat she needs to use the electric wheelchair! She's the one wearing the tube top and the shorts that barely cover her ginormous butt. That's what you guys are likely to get a look at topless


----------



## Blue (Aug 27, 2013)

TenshiNeko said:


> who is always the least covered up person at Wally-World? Some 500lb woman who's so fat she needs to use the electric wheelchair! She's the one wearing the tube top and the shorts that barely cover her ginormous butt. That's what you guys are likely to get a look at topless


Those people should be killed, not allowed to bare themselves

I'm firmly against this.


----------



## Mael (Aug 27, 2013)

Blue said:


> Those people should be killed, not allowed to bare themselves
> 
> I'm firmly against this.



THINPRIVILEGE!  U STOP UR FATSHAMIN'! 

Healthy is just a relative term herp derp.


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2013)

Blue said:


> You have to admit there is an enormous predisposition towards modesty extending to the breasts in any and all cultures. *I can count on one hand the number of bronze age societies I know about that considered bare breasts acceptable.* It's not simply an Indo-European construct that spread.


Do so.

The main problem with this kind of discussion is that when we cite ancient or classical civilizations, somebody comes in here saying that they don't count because they don't exist anymore. How that logic works is beyond me, but the argument usually goes: "Look at all the modern civilizations!" "What about this ancient/classical and/or extinct civilization!" "They don't count!" "Why not?" "Because they circumcised women!"

The other problem is that people assume because it's present in every _modern_ culture that it must be universal. In contrast, it just so happens that the major world civilizations assimilated and/or destroyed every other civilization. The Egyptians, Greeks, and Romans did it. Then the Catholic Church came. The Arabs, Persians, and Northern Indians did it. Then Islam came. Many Native American tribes did it. Then the Europeans came. Of course, many Africans _still_ do it, but they don't count because lolafrica.



Blue said:


> You might as well say that clothing in general is cultural. It is, except in such places as it's necessary (northern climes) but there is such an ubiquitous predisposition towards it it's not worth talking about in terms of culture but rather terms of human nature.


It's debatable since there is usually a combination of biological, social, and psychological dispositions at play in almost everything. What's important is determining the dominant predisposition, or in other words, whether something is predominantly a biological instinct, a social construct, or a psychological need. On the topic of clothes, I can honestly say I don't have any idea since I've never read anything on the subject except that specific clothes and fashions are obviously cultural.

In regards to toplessness, there's simply no proof either way except that most modern societies force their women to cover their breasts. That brings me back to what I said before. Many previous civilizations have done this, and we can't discredit them because they don't exist or because they did things we don't like.



TenshiNeko said:


> You can't go by the fact that in primitive cultures the women go topless. In some of those cultures all the men wear is a long reed jammed on their dick, tied on with a string around their waist. I _really_ don't want to see guys walking around town dressed like that.


>Primitive cultures
>Rome and Greece

Never mind the fact that your logic is backwards "They are primitive and do primitive things! Therefore, everything they do is primitive!" I suggest looking at what I said to Blue if you want to discuss this more thoroughly.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2013)

LesExit said:


> So a woman being able to take off her shirt cause it's hot and be bare-chested just like a man can is considered primitive? No ones trying to eradicate clothing (;? ロ?) I like clothes...:3 I'm also still not getting the whole circumcision thing, I don't get how parents should be allowed to change their sons weewees like that.
> 
> Have you also ever thought that the likeliness of a man raping a women actually has much more to do with the culture he's raised in, and how he's been taught to view and treat women rather then whether or not her breasts are out in the open constantly? Since clearly there are cultures with higher reports of rape with women who cover up more than women in in other cultures with much lower reports of rape. Breasts can be sexual things, but they're not _solely_ sexual things, the female body isn't a solely sexual thing. I hope that future societies will better realize this, and will further treat each others bodies with respect, but in order for them to do this we do have to take some steps now ourselves. Thats just what I'd like in the future.



they allow people to cut the weewees of guys because of hygiene and phimosis and things like that. it's a preventative measure as well as a ritual in culture. female circumcision afaik has no use practically so idk about dat. i'm a cut guy and i don't complain about it.

i think every guy knows they aren't purely there for sexual purposes except the crazies.



Island said:


> This post is one giant straw man.
> 
> The argument is that the idea that breasts are sex objects and should therefore be hidden is cultural and not part of some biological predisposition. The evidence supporting that is that early man and later on, early civilization, allowed women to walk around bare-breasted.
> 
> ...



your face is one giant strawman. 

my argument was that women typically never went topless in the civilized world because the guy raised up africa like we always went women topless all the time in ancient history.

stop coming at me with shit i already know. learn the damn context before you barge in and some other idiots who think one-liners are clever.

yeah sure i already said it. good luck trying to change the mind of society who still thinks breasts are something erotic. ive said this many times, i dont care. i know they are.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 27, 2013)

What's the argument here ? That we will see so much breast & will lose interest over a course of time ?

Now why would I want to do that?

I happen to like breast & have no intention of losing my interest over them.


----------



## Island (Aug 27, 2013)

Kirito said:


> they allow people to cut the weewees of guys because of hygiene and phimosis and things like that. it's a preventative measure as well as a ritual in culture. female circumcision afaik has no use practically so idk about dat. i'm a cut guy and i don't complain about it.
> 
> i think every guy knows they aren't purely there for sexual purposes except the crazies.
> 
> ...


So in other words, you have no legitimate counter-argument? Concession accepted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2013)

Female circumcision does have a use, it's to prevent women from experiencing sexual pleasure and being dirty.

All of the people who bring it up in comparison to male circumcision need to open a damn book.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2013)

Island said:


> So in other words, you have no legitimate counter-argument? Concession accepted.



in other words you're a snobbish prick who thought he could barge in without understanding the circumstances.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Female circumcision does have a use, it's to prevent women from experiencing sexual pleasure and being dirty.
> 
> All of the people who bring it up in comparison to male circumcision need to open a damn book.



so i was right in assuming that it has no practical use then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2013)

Kirito said:


> in other words you're a snobbish prick who thought he could barge in without understanding the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> so i was right in assuming that it has no practical use then.


The use is control, basically.


----------

